# Ladyfingers - Barbie Patterns - Handout



## Ladyfingers

The Barbie Handout is ready to be distributed. I have about 3 dozen e-mail addresses (so far) and will be shooting out e-mails all day today. 

Here are some photos of Barbie dolls modeling a variety of outfits described in the handout. Different colors, slight variations, but basically the same pattern.

l. Seed Stitch Jacket-Slim Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in mint green.
The pattern calls for Garter Stitch, but this outfit was done with Seed St.
2. Gingham Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in pink & violet, with other dresses knit with the same pattern.
3. Sweater with Attached Slim Skirt-Hat-Purse - a few variations of basic pattern.
4. Pants With & Without Attached Boots - a few variations showing the top attached to the pants.
5. Turtleneck Sweater - to go with pants. Can also eliminate the big T-neck and start ribbing at the neck edge - optional.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Wow they are beautiful outfits. Bet every woman here would love to have this collection in their closet...


----------



## stevieland

Okay, I don't usually use all caps or lots of exclamations points when I reply, but these outfits are AMAZING!!! I love them so much!!! I wish I was 8 years old again!!!!! 

I have Barbie coffee table books (that I am not allowed to put on the coffee table by you know who) and every couple of months look at them to take that walk down memory lane to 1961 when I got my first one. Those Barbie clothes back then were so amazingly tailored, and these would fit right in. The fit on these dresses and pants is just perfect. 

I just looked back again. You are a wonderful designer and knitter. I wish I knew some children so I could knit one of these. Maybe it's time to buy a Barbie again for me!

And yes, count me with those women who would totally wear any of these incredible outfits. Well, if they were plus size, perhaps....


----------



## diakas1

I get barbies and different kinds of dolls just to dress them.I have gotten barbies for 25 cents at the Salvation Army and they called to me dress me.So that's how I got my barbies cheap and babie dolls too


----------



## LeahKathleen

Dear Ladyfingers, 
I am from Melbourne Australia, my name is Sylvia, and I would be very grateful if you could please email me the Barbie clothes patterns, if you have time. My grand daughter would just love them !!

Regards, Sylvia.


----------



## LeahKathleen

I forgot to add my email address !!! 
[email protected]

Thanks, Sylvia, Melbourne. Australia.


----------



## flhusker

I would love a copy of these patterns. My email address is [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## lorlor

oh wow these are lovely, I'm a doll collector and knit for all my "Girls" I would love a copy of these patterns if not too much trouble I'll pm you my addy thanks in advance.
Lorlor x


----------



## katysue

Is it cheeky to ask for your pattens please? [email protected]


----------



## cshuston

could i also have a copy . my grand daughter has so many dolls that it is hard to keep track of them all. thank you

[email protected]


----------



## NanaCaren

Very beautiful !!!!! I would love, love, love to have these patterns. My GDs would love them. Their mothers loved their barbies as well. Not sure who will get more enjoyment.  :thumbup: I will PM you my e-mail.


----------



## nannygoat

You come up with some very clever and beautiful patterns.


----------



## monicaw

Hi Ladyfingers
I love the patterns and would be so grateful if you could email them to me and it would be an easy project during the evening when my little one in bed
My email is [email protected]
I hope you dont mind,and thank you
Monica


----------



## pdemerse

Fantastic job. I would love a copy of the barbie patterns. My e mail is [email protected] Thanks in advance


----------



## mccreamg

May I get a copy I will be glad to pay you for them. The e-mail is

[email protected]

Thank-you They are beautiful.


----------



## vanbruggen

Hi I am from Tiaro Qld Australia and I would love to have the patterns for the Barbie Doll Clothes. They look just lovely. You do an amazing set of patterns. My email address is [email protected] Thankyou very much.


----------



## jody59

Could I please get a copy of your beautiful Barbie
Patterns also. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## knit grandma

WOW!! My g-granddaughter has a collection of Barbies and she would absolutely love these outfits for them! Please forward the handout to:

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## whelac

They are beautiful. I have 4 grandaughters and would love these patterns. [email protected]

Thank you so much


----------



## SEA

Wow! Barbie is quite the fashion Queen in your home.

Very nice designer collection.

SEA


----------



## gwest1955

Oh dear, I just have to ask for the patterns as well. My SIL has a 4 year old niece that calls me grandma and I would love to make these for her for Christmas. They are just beautiful.

[email protected]


----------



## JodiLynn60

Truly stunning!!! :thumbup: 
I would love to get those patterns, for a little girl I know who would love to have the clothes for her Barbie. 

email:[email protected]

You are very talented...WOW


----------



## Cinderella1957

I would love these patterns too. They are wonderful. Nice knitting.


----------



## Cinderella1957

my e-mail is [email protected] Thank you again for the beautiful patterns.


----------



## whitney

I love these patterns. If you are sharing these with us I would love to have the handout E-mailed to me at [email protected] thanks so much


----------



## caroleg51

Oh My Oh My Oh My, these are fantastic!, My GD would just die to have these outfits, would you be so kind as to add me to your list. Please! Many many thanks
carole
[email protected]


----------



## Grandma Marylou

I will add my request for the patterns to the long list. My 8-year old granddaughter specifically requested knitted Barbie clothes for Christmas and these are wonderful!


----------



## Patti110654

I would love them too. . . 

[email protected]

Patti Price - and thank you. . oh and if there is a charge please let me know


----------



## Robin Redhead

Just wonderful! Years ago my husband's employer held an annual barbie doll fashion competition, and all the entries (over 400) were donated to a children's hospital. I think you would have won all the prizes!


----------



## manianice

They are beautiful Babie outfits. Could you share the patterns.


----------



## roseroberts

beautiful patterns and work. Any little girl would love these. Please E-Mail me a copy.My e-mail is [email protected] 
Thank you very much


----------



## doittc

I would Love to have a copy of your patterns. My granddoughter just loves the ones I crochet for her . thank You in advance, even if you don't send them to me.


----------



## doittc

my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## jackieroberts

My name is Jacqueline and I am again undertaking knitting projects. I would love a copy of your handout of the amazing Barbie patterns. Thank you so much


----------



## gypsie

WOW!


----------



## Riley

I have read all the responses and I can't add any other words that would describe how wonderful these Barbie clothes are. Could you include me in the pattern list? Riley


----------



## Riley

Riley here again - email is [email protected]


----------



## Judyrohe

Dear Ladyfingers< your work is just beautiful and I so would loe these patterns. This is part of what my darling granddaughter is getting for her christmas this year. My E-mail address is: [email protected] I will be glad to pay you for them. They ar just wonderful.


----------



## conie

wow just beautiful you are soooo talented.
connie


----------



## elainjoyce

You do beautiful doll clothes. Love them. Use to knit Barbie clothes back in the day. Have some patterns. Don't think I will add myself to the list but wanted to let you know I appreciate your work. May regret my discision as I have a 18 month old grand daughter who has yet to show interest but who knows.


----------



## lazzam

Yes, I'm another one that would love the patterns, please. They are just gorgeous. [email protected]


----------



## kyriakoulla

Did I ever tell you that I am a little girl at heart and if you would like to adopt me, I would be so happy playing with those beautiful dolls.


----------



## kittyknit

Wow!TWait til Ken sees her and her friends in those! LOL 
They are wonderful! Barbie never looked so good... :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego

These Barbie outfits are really cute!! I have a little adopted granddaugter that would love these. I am new to Knitting Paradise, but I am enjoying all the work you talented ladies are doing. At the moment I have been knitting American Girl doll clothes.

Please send me the patterns to these Barbie doll patterns. I would love it and Alexis would love it too. My e-mail address is: [email protected]
Thank you!!!!!  sandiego knitter


----------



## dizzydean

I would love a copy of these clothes, my granddaughter is nine and will love them. I will sent my email in a PM. thank you


----------



## knaresborough

i may aswell join the group i would pay for the patterns aswell long time since i knitted barbies would love to try again [email protected] thanks in advance ann


----------



## chriscol

please add me: chriscol(at)Q(dot)com

Also, could I get the AG patterns when you have time. I dress AG clones for charity.

Thanks.


----------



## carol flynn

These patterns are just fabulous! You are so talented.
I also would love to have a handout. 
Thanks so much!
[email protected]


----------



## knaresborough

i would like the BARBIE CLOTHS patterns posted by ladyfingers [email protected] or do we have to buy them from somewhere , the one that was posted did not look like the barbie patterns knaresborough


----------



## babs58

I would love to be added. I am making barbie clothes for the local toys for tots. Would like to add these to it.
[email protected]
Thank you very much.


----------



## sam07671

Deb-Babbles said:


> Wow they are beautiful outfits. Bet every woman here would love to have this collection in their closet...


I for one would like hr figure then work on the outfits. :LOL!!!


----------



## Wynn11

Wow!! Any little girl would love having these outfits. They are lovely!!


----------



## Retired Dolly

Dear Ladyfingers..............What a beautiful Barbie doll clothes. I am retired, and trying to get back into knitting Barbie clothes for my Grandaughter. .... I live in Buena Park, Ca., and would love to have a copy of your Handout. my e-mail is [email protected] Thank you for sharing your talent


----------



## Muddyann

Really cute.


----------



## itsmedaphne

Oh my gosh ,how can I be so lucky to check this site today,they are beautiful ,I would love to have thease patterns ,I have 25 outfits made now ,But I do not have any of those patterns ,would you email them to me pleae at gene daphne @ windstream.net ,Thanks a bunch


----------



## MarRene

Those are absolutely adorable and makes me want to put everything else aside and make some. I would love the patterns if you would email them to: [email protected]

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## knittingnana

I too would love to get a copy of these patterns. My email is [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Cin

Those are great! Oh, how I would have loved to have some wonderful outfits like these for my dollies, when I was young! I loved my dolls & played with them for hours on end. I learned how to do hair while playing with my dolls, & have cut & styled a lot of hair in my day, even though I was never licensed. Have always styled my own & have cut it since I was 15. I never go to beauty salons. Have been maybe 5 times in my whole life, & it makes me nervous as can be! Anyway, love the dresses. Great job! Brings back fond memories when I look at the dollies here & the wonderful outfits so many of you make.


----------



## Sewinsharon

Please inlude me, [email protected]


----------



## samgrimes

Yes please! These are awesome patterns. My granddaughters would love them.
My email is [email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## neonknitter

Greetings,
Your Barbie outfits are very nice. If you are sending the patterns via email, here is mine:
[email protected] Thanks, Nancy


----------



## sam07671

Cin said:


> Those are great! Oh, how I would have loved to have some wonderful outfits like these for my dollies, when I was young! I loved my dolls & played with them for hours on end. I learned how to do hair while playing with my dolls, & have cut & styled a lot of hair in my day, even though I was never licensed. Have always styled my own & have cut it since I was 15. I never go to beauty salons. Have been maybe 5 times in my whole life, & it makes me nervous as can be! Anyway, love the dresses. Great job! Brings back fond memories when I look at the dollies here & the wonderful outfits so many of you make.


Cin I feel the same way about beauty salons. I get very nervous having anyone put a pair of scissors to my hair. Wish we lived closer. I would come to you to trim my hair. I have long hair and need it trimed and shaped up from time to time. I had my daughters friend cut 2" off my hair to get it back on track and she went to school a couple years ago and she cut 1 side a bit shorter than the other side. LOL!!!!! Nope beauty salons are not in my world. I have checked out prices of some locally. Good grief to get just a trim is outragious!!!!!


----------



## meme173

beautiful work as always. i would love to have your patterns. please send me the handout.


----------



## meme173

sorry i forgot to put my email address . it is [email protected] thank you Donna


----------



## cougarridge1

Very cool patterns. I would love the patterns. [email protected]


----------



## Cin

sam07671 said:


> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great! Oh, how I would have loved to have some wonderful outfits like these for my dollies, when I was young! I loved my dolls & played with them for hours on end. I learned how to do hair while playing with my dolls, & have cut & styled a lot of hair in my day, even though I was never licensed. Have always styled my own & have cut it since I was 15. I never go to beauty salons. Have been maybe 5 times in my whole life, & it makes me nervous as can be! Anyway, love the dresses. Great job! Brings back fond memories when I look at the dollies here & the wonderful outfits so many of you make.
> 
> 
> 
> Cin I feel the same way about beauty salons. I get very nervous having anyone put a pair of scissors to my hair. Wish we lived closer. I would come to you to trim my hair. I have long hair and need it trimed and shaped up from time to time. I had my daughters friend cut 2" off my hair to get it back on track and she went to school a couple years ago and she cut 1 side a bit shorter than the other side. LOL!!!!! Nope beauty salons are not in my world. I have checked out prices of some locally. Good grief to get just a trim is outragious!!!!!
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I've messed my own up a couple of times, but at least it didn't cost me an arm & a leg! This way if it's messed up, it's done for free! Hahaha! And besides, it's only hair. it grows back. :thumbup:


----------



## Ladyfingers

Marilou: 

Send me an e-mail address via private message or send an e-mail directly to me at:

[email protected]

I'll forward the Barbie handout ASAP.


----------



## Ladyfingers

manianice said:


> They are beautiful Babie outfits. Could you share the patterns.


Send me an e-mail via private message or send an e-mail directly to me at:

[email protected]

I'll forward the Barbie handout ASAP.


----------



## lesliehop

yes, please add me to your list to get a copy of your patterns. [email protected] 

they are great!

leslie


----------



## Ladyfingers

meme173 said:


> beautiful work as always. i would love to have your patterns. please send me the handout.


Once again, send me an e-mail address to:

[email protected]

I'll forward the Barbie handout ASAP.


----------



## rosepil23

Ladyfingers, your Barbie doll patterns are beautiful. I sure would appreciate an email to make some for my grand daugher Thanking you in advance

[email protected]


----------



## Gaye Ingold

Hello from Gaye in New Zealand. I would be grateful if you would include me in your mailout for the Barbie patterns. They are stunning - congratulations. Thanks very much. Email to - [email protected]


----------



## pdemerse

could you please send me a copy of you barbie patterns my eamil is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## flohel

And that figure


----------



## amyerin74

These outfits are beautiful!! I too would love to have the patterns, iif possible!
[email protected]

Thanks very much!
Kelly


----------



## Beignet

I am anothe person who would be so grateful if you could e-mail me the patterns for these. Such a variety--I really like them, and I can use them as more ammunition to get my niece interested in knitting and crocheting. Thanx much! [email protected]


----------



## lavertera

How lovely. Your work is beautiful again. Love them all.

Pam


----------



## Leonora

They are just beautiful Elaine. You never fail to please, you are so talented with your designs. Leonora.


----------



## JILLfromWI

Elaine,

I would love the patterns. Just stopped at my mom's yesterday and she was knitting for Barbie and Ken and she hasn't knit in years. She would love them!!!

Thanks in advance...

JILLfromWI


----------



## loribelle

How beautiful! Makes me want to have a girl. No not really, but seeing these brought a memory. My Ahma knitted clothes for our Barbies. Thanks for the memory!


----------



## sandypants

I love getting back into making Barbie clothes and I find knitting them is easier than sewing. I would love to have a copy of these wonderful patterns. Thanks so much My Email: [email protected]


----------



## tassiegirl

I also would love a copy ... I never had a Barbie growing up. after seeing these I dont think at 60 odd its too late to enjoy.. email [email protected]


----------



## Dotty

What a wonderful lady you are to share these patterns . I would love a copy if you have the time thankyou so much
[email protected]


----------



## Bramleygal

These are really wonderful. Please add me to your mailing list. [email protected] Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Lorraine Fenton

Ladyfingers, They are just adorable-you are so talented! I think you have my e-mail, as you sent me the AG doll patterns.
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## wpgknitter

what wonderful outfits! always on the lookout for barbie patterns. could you please email me a copy of handout. 
[email protected]


----------



## csbstar

I would love to have copy of the patterns. Email is [email protected] Thank you, Cindy


----------



## Dreamweaver

You know how much I love you patterns. The attached skirt/sweater is a brilliant idea and so much easier to dress than individual pieces. Wonderful style - so many favorites. Great work, as always. OK, Very favorite is the grey and white stripe with red trim........

Since you know your pictures always bring a *HUGE* response and request for patterns, it might be a great idea if you told people right up front in original posting to only request patterns through PM so that people not be posting address in public,,, Not only against rules but not a safe habit.....


----------



## jleighton

i'd love a copy. beautiful work!

[email protected]

thank you!


----------



## habet

WOW!! Amazing work. Please add me to your list for copys of the pattern


----------



## itsmedaphne

Thanks for the patterns ,I love them


----------



## barnon57

would love the patterns have two grandaughters that would like them email is [email protected] they are all lovely


----------



## Ladyfingers

JILLfromWI said:


> Elaine,
> 
> I would love the patterns. Just stopped at my mom's yesterday and she was knitting for Barbie and Ken and she hasn't knit in years. She would love them!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> JILLfromWI


Jill: Send me an e-mail address to: [email protected]
I'll send the Barbie handout ASAP.


----------



## Ladyfingers

habet said:


> WOW!! Amazing work. Please add me to your list for copys of the pattern


Send an e-mail address via PRIVATE MESSAGE or e-mail me directly at:

[email protected]

I'll forward the Barbie patterns ASAP.


----------



## Darlener

I would love a copy of the Barbie patterns. Thanks in advance

[email protected]


----------



## cmneice

these are lovely....been making barbie clothes for my grand kids.....would love copy of pattern if [email protected] looking on internet for barbie patterns the past few days....my girls love them!!! thanks for sharing ......


----------



## lorlor

Thank you kindly for sending me a copy of your wonderful patterns.  I'll have something nice to knit on the cold winter
nights. :-D


----------



## itsmedaphne

Recieved my patterns ,thanks so much ,I have a question ,do you use just 2 of the double point needles or do you knit those in the round on 4 needles .I thought maybe the shorter double points might be for the conviences ,thanks


----------



## teresa75

Barbie knit patterns---

Please send me a copy. I will gladly pay your cost plus the postage. 

Thank you.

[email protected]


----------



## sandi67

HI LADYFINGERS, I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THE BARBIE DOLL HANDOUT. WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO GET IT . THANK YOU SANDY 67


----------



## Sandiego

How do you send a private message? I did, however, send a message via e-mail directly to Elaine.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Beignet

I sent a private message to Daphne as well as posting my e-mail here. I haven't yet received a response, so if anyone feels kind enough and has the time, I would greatly appreciate receiving a copy of the patterns too. Thanx!
[email protected]


----------



## lavertera

Beignet said:


> I sent a private message to Daphne as well as posting my e-mail here. I haven't yet received a response, so if anyone feels kind enough and has the time, I would greatly appreciate receiving a copy of the patterns too. Thanx!
> [email protected]


Hi

Please just be a little more patient, Ladyfingers will have been inundated with requests and will get to you in time. It takes longer than you think to send out all pattern requests, I know from my own experience. 
:roll:

Pam


----------



## jes1776

Wow! Awesome outfits! Please add me to your email list! 
[email protected] Thanks, Janice


----------



## Catmom

Hello, these are SO beautiful! If you would please email me the patterns, thank you so much and keep on knitting! My email is [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Itsmedaphne:

I actually use #1 double pointed needles, but I suggested in the handout that everyone use #2 double pointed needles. You can see the different (in my knitting) if you look at the photos above.
All the outfits I knit with #1 DP's, however, the pink sweater attached to the white striped skirt was knit with #2 needles - see the difference? Looser knitting with #2's, but this may be easier for all the knitters on the forum to get used to using tiny needles. 

There is no knitting in the round - like making socks. If you enjoy knitting in the round you can certainly do the straight skirts and pant legs for these patterns - once you knit your first outfit to see how it goes.


----------



## Eleanor Wright

Wonderful patterns - would love a copy as I have two granddaughters and have just bought one a Barbie doll


----------



## Beignet

Thank you--I understand.


----------



## armedwithsticks

These are wonderful! It is so hard to find not-gumpy Barbie knit patterns. Yours are so nice. I love that pink jumpsuit and the skirt and jacket with the hat. It looks beaded? Or eyelash yarn. Anyway they are all sweet!


----------



## jes1776

I replied earlier asking to be put on your email list....just making sure you understood I was hoping to get a copy of the patterns too, if that's okay!


----------



## mqmom10

I would love the patterns please. I am new to this site. My email is [email protected] Thank you for your generosity. mqmom10


----------



## lindia06

I got mine in an email, thank you so much for being so generous!!


----------



## sandi67

HI ,I ASKED EARLIER FOR A COPY OF THE BARBIE DOLL CLOTHES. I DIDN'T GIVE YOU MY E-MAIL. SORRY. HERE IT IS [email protected] THANK YOU SO MUCH. SANDI67


----------



## kyriakoulla

I agree especially when it your first time posting. I have requests for patterns but I dont have a scanner and I have to get to my daughters to scan and send as I dont know how to do it . Forum has given me a reason to learn. Thank you to all for your patience.


----------



## sandyann

Amazing. Very well done.


----------



## pasts8580

I also would love to be added to your list for your lovely patterns. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Eleanor Wright

Hi Ladyfingers - sorry did not give my email address for the Barbie doll pattern. New to the list. [email protected].com

Eleanor
England


----------



## vanbruggen

I have received my patterns thank you very much now just have to find time to knit them.


----------



## rosepil23

Thank you for the patterns cant wait to start making them

RoseMary


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit

My precious princess just got her first Barbie. Although she is still in the "naked dollies" stage (why do all kids immediately strip the clothes off their babies?), sooner or later she will want some clothes for her Barbies. Guess I better get knitting! I would love to be on your mailing list: [email protected] Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## lovehomemade

great work!...love these


----------



## hijakes

would love to have the patterns-email is [email protected]


----------



## carolbell56

The knitting is fantastic. Please may I have a copy of the Barbie patterns for some knitting for my 2 grandaughters. my email is [email protected] Thanks a lot.


----------



## tassiegirl

Just received my patterns .........
thank you very very much.......


----------



## tpmcgoo2

those are all so lovely. I haven't knit in years, prefer to crochet but these sure are tempting! You do amazing work in your designs and colors etc. Keepon keepingon!


----------



## sandypants

Thank you so very much for the Barbie patterns. I can't wait to start on them....You Rock......


----------



## Grandma Marylou

I received my patterns earlier today. Thank you so much. Thank you for being willing to take the time to send the patterns to all of us.


----------



## Ladyfingers

All knitters who ordered the Barbie handout:

All requests have been processed. Still have 3 undelivered:
Kellym???? adev?????? anron?????

If you read this please send me am e-mail directly to:

[email protected]

I'll shoot the Barbie handout to you pronto!


----------



## Lorraine Fenton

Thank you Ladyfingers once again for your wonderful patterns.
Mamie


----------



## Cheshire Cat

What a beautiful collection. Barbie sure is a superstar.


----------



## margoseven

youve been busy great job on all of them


----------



## pasts8580

thank you for the patterns,,


----------



## cricket140

WOW!!!


----------



## mqmom10

I received the email. Thank you so much for your work to help all of us. i am excited to make some outfits for our little ones.


----------



## cmneice

Thank you, Thank you,Thank you for the patterns...... cant wait to start making for grandaughters...they are going to love them....thank you again!


----------



## itsmedaphne

I am probly asking a dumb question ,but I notice the patterns called for double point needles ,is this because its more conveniant or are they knit in the round in one piece ,thanks


----------



## Stevens

I love each one! May I get a copy also. My email is [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## hijakes

thanks so much for the patterns and for your hard work developing them!


----------



## Ladyfingers

itsmedaphne said:


> I am probly asking a dumb question ,but I notice the patterns called for double point needles ,is this because its more conveniant or are they knit in the round in one piece ,thanks


The DP needles are much more convenient when knitting doll clothes. The only time you would change to a circular #3 or larger is for a very full skirt (like an evening gown or bathrobe). The other doll clothes don't have enough stitches on the needle to call for a long 14-inch regular needle - so I suggest double-pointed needles - they are easier to carry around in a satchel (along with a circular needle).

There is no knitting in the round with these patterns.

Of course, if you enjoy knitting in the round, you could do it with a long or short straight skirt, or pant legs, but I find it easier to just knit back and forth, then sew the seam.


----------



## itsmedaphne

Thanks so much ,I would rather not knit in the round ,well better get knitting ,have a great evening


----------



## Stevens

Thanks for the patterns.


----------



## luclisblu

Count me in for the patterns, please. Lovely work. ;-)
Marti,
[email protected]


----------



## mccreamg

Thank-you for the patterns can't wait to get started.


----------



## icoetzer

Hi 
They are beautiful, could you send them to me as well, my email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## hel98

i would be very grateful for a copy of these my grandaughter would love them she is barbie mad
[email protected]


----------



## IC Pierpont

Well, you have hit a home run with those patterns. You are a very talented lady. I also would love those patterns. My granddaughter just turned 5 in July and for her present I made her a Barbie wardrobe and had filled it with knitted and crocheted clothes. I'm sure she will love these patterns for Christmas. My email address is [email protected] and many thanks for your generosity. I.C.


----------



## diann

These are great patterns, my two granddaughters are a little small for barbies yet, but maybe by the time they get there I can have them done. I would love to be on your email list for the patterns.
Thank you.


----------



## marieparker

If you don't mind I would love these please x my email is 

[email protected]

thanks in advance xxxx


----------



## Windbeam

Wow you have been busy, very cute! Like the red and black!


----------



## Anne Marie

I too would love a few of these AM doll patterns.
[email protected]


----------



## beansnana

I would love these patterns as well. My granddaughter loves her Barbies to death and it would really be nice to see them in clothing instead of being nekkid. LOL My email addy is [email protected] Thank you so very much


----------



## Beatlesfan

You Rock! These outfits are fantastic! I would love these.


----------



## altamece

Hello ladyfimgers. I do say you do eacellent work. I'm impressed . Please send me some patterns to my email address for Ag and Barbie. altamece[email protected]


----------



## Beatlesfan

I think that one of the rules of this site is not to put one's email address in our comments so I sent you mine in a Private message. Thanks!


----------



## Nettie1

Oh Ladyfingers,
That would be wonderful. Would you please add me to your list:
[email protected]
Thank you so much for taking the time toshare. Annette


----------



## Beatlesfan

Thank you so much! I received the patterns in my email today. I can't wait to make some of these for my granddaughters. I have 6 granddaughters, 13, 10, 9, 6, 5 and newborn!


----------



## Pleclerrc

Really, really beautiful. You are certainly a fantastic dress designer. Any little girl would love this wardrobe for her Barbie. I can tell you enjoy making up these adorable outfits. Fantastic. Patricia


----------



## wvgogo

Hi Ladyfingers.......I've admired your many American Girl creations for the longest time and now these wonderful Barbies!! Oh my.....these are superb!! I would love to receive a copy of your Barbie patterns if, indeed, you are sending them out. And many thanks to you!! You are and have such a gift!!!
[email protected]


----------



## Nettie1

Thank you so much for the patterns. I received them and am ready to print them out and start.


----------



## whitney

would love these patterns my E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## muppet

Wow! hackers, scroungers and beggers will have a field day on this thread, so many email addresses on the thread for the whole world to see. Please ladies, only send your email address in a PM, its also so much easier for the person sending them out. Its in the rules, do not put your email address on the open thread.
The clothes are lovely, well done to the designer.


----------



## PrettyGirl

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! I would love the patterns too. 

Your work is amazing!


----------



## oakstreetknitter

I would love a copy of your patterns. My e-mail is:
[email protected]

Thank you!!


----------



## paperclip

Wow I would love to make those they are beautiful


----------



## Darcam

Your Barbie Outfits are very nice and I have 2 grand daughters that would love me forever if I knitted some clothes for them. Please put me on your list for the handout. Thank you in advance.
[email protected]


----------



## kittysgram

please email me the patterns. love them
[email protected]


----------



## lovehomemade

I would love to receive this handout if possible....I have knitted dresses for my granddaughter's barbies but these outfits are wonderful!! :-D will PM you my e-mail,cheers Colleen


----------



## bettyjo442

Are these still available? I have three grandaughters that would love them!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Bettyjo442:

Welcome to this wonderful KP forum. To send me a private message - click on my name, "Ladyfingers", above my avatar photo on the left side of this page. This will take you to my profile page. Click on "PM" to send me a private message with your E-MAIL ADDRESS. Do not give me your address here on this thread - that's a no-no because it will go out all over the Internet - to check this out, Google "Ladyfingers - American Girl Doll Clothes" and you will go to a list of websites with quite a few of my "blogs" listed. I didn't put them there - they "magically" appeared one day when I was surfing the web.

Once I get your e-mail I will forward the Barbie doll knitting patterns via "Reply" e-mail ASAP. If you also want the AG doll handouts (3 of them!) let me know in the e-mail. 

Thanks for asking.

Ladyfingers on this forum
dollymomma for e-mails
Elaine Baker in real life


----------



## susan62

Adorable outfits! Not too difficult either. Would love to make them for my Granddaughter. My e-mail is: [email protected] Thank you! Susan


----------



## susan62

Adorable outfits! Not too difficult either. Would love to make them for my Granddaughter. My e-mail is: [email protected] Thank you! Susan I would also love to have any American Girl patterns. Thanks so much!


----------



## kat404

Can you PM the patterns to me? I LOVE the outfits. My sister would love them.


----------



## oakstreetknitter

[


----------



## martyr

Aren't these just wonderful, and how nice to send them to us by email. but ladies you know- or maybe you don't - so I'm telling you - it not safe to put your email out on the open forum. To send a PM [ private message] is very easy. Just click on the persons name [ underlined and in blue to the right of the post; this will take you to their information..find the PM in blue and underlined, click that, and presto it takes you to a form in which you can send your email address and a message that only the person will see. 

Oops - I should have read through the rest of the posts- see you already have the information out there. Well repletion can't hurt


----------



## Muddyann

These are so cute. I don't know if I would have the patience for anything that little but it would be a good way to use up leftovers.


----------



## Knitress

Love work


----------



## Ladyfingers

These Barbie patterns are just as quick and easy to knit as the AG doll patterns. Knit from the top down, with markers to separate the front/back/sleeves. It is a wonderful way to learn how to knit "adult size" raglan sweaters - same technique - only smaller needles and #2 fingering yarn.

I call for double pointed needles in the handout, because the smaller needles work better for these tiny doll clothes than full sized #1 or #2 needles. I like to use circular needles, 24" size for all doll clothes, but that's just my own personal choice. DP needles - only two of them - are used and there is no "knitting in the round" for any of the patterns, just knit across on the right side, purl back on the wrong side - then sew the few seams. Dress the doll feet first. 

I change to larger #5, #8, or #10 needles for a very full long skirt (Bridal gown, prom dress, holiday "special" gown, etc.) I also make full, double skirt gowns, with a long full skirt in garter stitch with #8 needles, then an over skirt in a fancy stitch pattern in #5 needles. 

The knitting goes fast because there are only a few stitches to cast on, then use raglan shaping to complete the sleeves, front and 2 backs. At this point you change the markers in order to decrease from the bodice down to the tiny waist, then you keep the markers in place and increase for the hips. Once you have completed the hip area you can remove the markers and knit a slim skirt, increase stitches for a full skirt, knit a pair of long pants, or add on a pair of panties, then attach a top skirt to make a very full ballerina/skating outfit. Lots of choices when you get down to the hips!

If you can knit socks on tiny #1 or #2 needles, then you can certainly knit tiny Barbie fashions!


----------



## Kay dee 39

I also would thank you in advance for the Barbie clothes portfolio. My GD's will be delighted. God Bless you! Thank you. Karen

[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Wow! So many people have been checking out the various Barbie doll threads on this forum! I've been inundated with requests for the Barbie doll knitting handout.

I will be posting additional photos of Barbie dolls modeling various knitted outfits, just to say thank you for requesting the handout.


----------



## kittysgram

i think i posted link for some things for ag. check my posts. just FINISHED 16 sets of fingerless gloves for my gd 8th bday party favors. don't want to make any more for a while.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

kittysgram said:


> i think i posted link for some things for ag. check my posts. just FINISHED 16 sets of fingerless gloves for my gd 8th bday party favors. don't want to make any more for a while.


what a wonderful favor! those little girls will be so excited to get them! wtg!!


----------



## kittysgram

thanks so much. i sure hope they enjpy


----------



## loriekennedy

lovely work!!


----------



## loriekennedy

lovely work!!


----------



## Cinderella1957

Please May I get a copy. Cinderella1957
Thanks


----------



## loriekennedy

love to have a copy of your patterns for barbie and ag doll handout patterns,thank [email protected]


----------



## yona

Absolutely stunning! Best doll clothes I have ever seen.


----------



## Muddyann

Ok, you convinced me to give it a try, could you please send them to me at [email protected] You are really great for sending your patterns out to people. I am really enjoying the A.G. ones you sent me. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


Ladyfingers said:


> These Barbie patterns are just as quick and easy to knit as the AG doll patterns. Knit from the top down, with markers to separate the front/back/sleeves. It is a wonderful way to learn how to knit "adult size" raglan sweaters - same technique - only smaller needles and #2 fingering yarn.
> 
> I call for double pointed needles in the handout, because the smaller needles work better for these tiny doll clothes than full sized #1 or #2 needles. I like to use circular needles, 24" size for all doll clothes, but that's just my own personal choice. DP needles - only two of them - are used and there is no "knitting in the round" for any of the patterns, just knit across on the right side, purl back on the wrong side - then sew the few seams. Dress the doll feet first.
> 
> I change to larger #5, #8, or #10 needles for a very full long skirt (Bridal gown, prom dress, holiday "special" gown, etc.) I also make full, double skirt gowns, with a long full skirt in garter stitch with #8 needles, then an over skirt in a fancy stitch pattern in #5 needles.
> 
> The knitting goes fast because there are only a few stitches to cast on, then use raglan shaping to complete the sleeves, front and 2 backs. At this point you change the markers in order to decrease from the bodice down to the tiny waist, then you keep the markers in place and increase for the hips. Once you have completed the hip area you can remove the markers and knit a slim skirt, increase stitches for a full skirt, knit a pair of long pants, or add on a pair of panties, then attach a top skirt to make a very full ballerina/skating outfit. Lots of choices when you get down to the hips!
> 
> If you can knit socks on tiny #1 or #2 needles, then you can certainly knit tiny Barbie fashions!


----------



## Joyce Miller-Graham

Is this hand out FREE? If so I would like for you to send it to me.

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## Joyce Miller-Graham

If you have a hand out for the AG's I would love to have it also.

Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## Muddyann

I am excited to start. Thanks.


----------



## RaewynH

Hello I'm Raewyn from New Zealand living in Toronto Canada and I have 2 beautiful granddaughters I would love to make these Barbie dresses for. Can you please send me the patterns.
My email is [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Ladyfingers

Mercy Matilda! This morning when I opened my e-mails with private messages from this KP forum, there were 218 requests for Barbie and AG doll pattern handouts! Please bear with me, I'll get them all e-mailed ASAP.

A question was asked in an earlier thread: Were these Barbie dolls all mine or did I dress them for someone else? The Barbie dolls are all mine. I have over 200 Barbie dolls MINT IN THE BOXES-mostly the fancy dressed dolls, collected over many, many years. I also have Barbie dolls that I purchased specifically to model my knitted outfits when I was selling at doll shows. Any seller of doll clothes knows that you have to have a large inventory of outfits in order to snag the attention of the buyers - somewhere in all that confusion they will find something they like - and they buy it! So, I needed Barbie dolls to model the outfits - all with a price tag stuck on it somewhere, so I didn't have to constantly tell a potential buyer how much an outfit cost. (Sometimes I forgot what price to gave to one person and was "caught" when I said something else to another buyer nearby - so, for my own sanity, I put price tags on everything!) When an outfit sold right off the doll's back - I immediately went to my collection of shoe boxes (my completed outfit "stash") and quickly dressed the doll in another outfit. This is also good salesmanship because the buyers can see how easy it is to dress the doll, feet first - and before I dress the doll in another outfit, the potential buyers can also see how I tuck all the accessories into the neckline or under the full skirt for safe-keeping. 

Sorry - got carried away with another Barbie "story".....must get back to all those e-mails!


----------



## Juney66

Wow200 dolls I have 6 that all need dressing and I would love to do your patterns I would be very grateful for a copy of your patterns [email protected] Juney x


----------



## Muddyann

I totally understand as I sell the A.G. doll clothes at bazaars. I have had many children walk up and point, "I want that doll" and had to say, sorry doll is not for sale. But the clothes will fit many other 18" dolls as long as their measurements are the same as the A.G. doll.


Ladyfingers said:


> Mercy Matilda! This morning when I opened my e-mails with private messages from this KP forum, there were 218 requests for Barbie and AG doll pattern handouts! Please bear with me, I'll get them all e-mailed ASAP.
> 
> A question was asked in an earlier thread: Were these Barbie dolls all mine or did I dress them for someone else? The Barbie dolls are all mine. I have over 200 Barbie dolls MINT IN THE BOXES-mostly the fancy dressed dolls, collected over many, many years. I also have Barbie dolls that I purchased specifically to model my knitted outfits when I was selling at doll shows. Any seller of doll clothes knows that you have to have a large inventory of outfits in order to snag the attention of the buyers - somewhere in all that confusion they will find something they like - and they buy it! So, I needed Barbie dolls to model the outfits - all with a price tag stuck on it somewhere, so I didn't have to constantly tell a potential buyer how much an outfit cost. (Sometimes I forgot what price to gave to one person and was "caught" when I said something else to another buyer nearby - so, for my own sanity, I put price tags on everything!) When an outfit sold right off the doll's back - I immediately went to my collection of shoe boxes (my completed outfit "stash") and quickly dressed the doll in another outfit. This is also good salesmanship because the buyers can see how easy it is to dress the doll, feet first - and before I dress the doll in another outfit, the potential buyers can also see how I tuck all the accessories into the neckline or under the full skirt for safe-keeping.
> 
> Sorry - got carried away with another Barbie "story".....must get back to all those e-mails!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Muddyann:

I usually make an 8-1/2"xll" sign (using a large font on the computer in bold letters) stating "Dolls not for Sale" and use a metal typing stand to prop the sign on the sales table.
Another way to dodge questions when trying to make a sale.


----------



## Muddyann

That sounds like a great idea. I'll have to borrow it. Thanks.


----------



## dwoodell

Please send my the patterns also. I would like to make them for my grand- daughter. My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## yenni

Lovely Barbie clothes..
Could you please share your patterns with me
My email is..... [email protected]


----------



## patjane

Love your Barbie clothes. May I have a handout for them please?
Email address is [email protected]
My grand daughters will be very excited by them. Thanks


----------



## mjoan44

these are great and I could also work on GD's barbie along with her AG. Email is [email protected]

I realize you have alot to send, but thank you so much. Are these your own design? They are wonderful. I am amazed and delighted everytime you post new outfits.

Joan


----------



## ladydrakana

Can I also have a copy of the Barbie patterns? Please.
[email protected]


----------



## kayers

Fantastic work, as always!


----------



## tdershem

I would love a copy of the barbie patterns.. I am looking for something quick to do while at chemo 
Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## teresa75

Ladyfingers-
Would you kindly add me to the million other people requesting your beautiful doll patterns.
Barbie and AG would be most appreciated.
Thank you so much.


----------



## teresa75

teresa75 is:
[email protected]


----------



## ginnyinnr

Oh my, I have been thinking of knitting new outfits for the odd numbers of Barbie dolls that are here my own daughter had. Now my granddaughter is coming over and having a grand time with what is left of their wardrobes, pretty shabby compared to your outfits. I sewed a lot of clothes for them when my daughter had them 35 years ago, but would love to knit some, she would be so thrilled to find them in the wardrobe box..

We are asking a lot of you to send them, but they are fabulous. [email protected]


----------



## knitlb

i too would love a copy of your barbie patterns! i have just started learning to knit things other then blankets and washcloth's. my granddaughter is just starting to get into barbie dolls so i am knitting clothes  i even bought myself a barbie. my email is [email protected] thank you SO much. linda


----------



## ginnyinnr

I have the patterns thanks to Ladyfingers. The needles are so tiny, my arthritic fingers have a hard time gripping, I also have had three fingers with prosthetic joints, but they don't bend as normal fingers. That being said, I started with a collection or the purses and hats. So adorable and fun. Thanks.


----------



## SuzyBee

I am desperate for your Barbie patterns - they are the greatest and I admire you so much for sharing ! Please, may I have the patterns shown here ? Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## beachgramma

These are just beautiful. Would you mind adding my e-mail list to the ones you have. Would greatly appreciate the patterns. I made an entire wardrobe for my daughters Barbie and she took them next door to play with girls there. They had a visitor from another state and when she left and went home she took all my daughters Barbie clothes. Need to start over.


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Well, you have done it again! With outfits like these, we don't need to look anywhere else to outfit our doll family. 

I think I am on your e-mail list already. I'll wait until tomorrow to see if your handout comes through; if it doesn't, I'll PM you. Thanks!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Knitters: I don't keep lists of the NAMES when you request the AG or Barbie handouts. I only keep a "Contact" list of e-mail addresses. So it's difficult to figure out who you are if I don't have an e-mail address to refer to.....

So, send me an e-mail and I'll send you the Barbie handout via reply e-mail ASAP.


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Ladyfingers said:


> Knitters: I don't keep lists of the NAMES when you request the AG or Barbie handouts. I only keep a "Contact" list of e-mail addresses. So it's difficult to figure out who you are if I don't have an e-mail address to refer to.....
> 
> So, send me an e-mail and I'll send you the Barbie handout via reply e-mail ASAP.


----------



## Sunshine908

Ladyfinger...you are so creative!!!...would very much like to receive your patterns...thank you for sharing... [email protected]


----------



## Jeanette9

could I have a copy of the patterns. I have just seen them on the forum my email is [email protected] 
Thanks in advance
Jeanette 
Brisbane Australia


----------



## Jeanette9

could I please havea copy of the patter. I have just seen some made and they are great
[email protected]
thanks in advance
Jeanette
Brisbane Qld Australia


----------



## TxCynDoll

Love all the patterns...I have been making Barbie clothes in knit, crochet and fabric for sometime now...going to send u an email as I am requesting for your handout, already grabbed handout #2...thank u so much for sharing... such beautiful work...
Cynthia


----------



## Jeanette9

Thank you so much for the patterns
Jeanette Brisbane Qld


----------



## arwenian

I would love the Barbie patterns. That should get my grandaughter knitting with enthusiasm. Thank you,
[email protected]


----------



## carol113053

Hi Ladyfingers - YOUR DRESS PATTERNS ARE ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL. They are a blessing for all young and older girls. These are just what I was looking for for my GDs for Christmas. I am expecting twin GDs in October in CA and these would be such a wonderful project to start their collection as they grow. My email is [email protected]
This is how wonderful this site is to sharing among other fellow knitters and crochers. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## alwilda

why you are sending them out could you send one to me? thanks. I do believe you have my e-mail


----------



## transdolly

Could I please have a copy of these? [email protected]


----------



## carol113053

Thank you so much for the patterns I requested from you. It was wonderful for such a quick response. I can't wait to get started knitting.


----------



## g.gramma

I too would like the Barbie doll patterns if still available.
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Daeanarah

I can upload in pdf format if I get the pattern so that I can reformat it into pdf.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Daeanarah: The Barbie Handout has lots of patterns and takes up quite a few pages. I didn't think it would go over with Administration to print the entire handout on this website. I will work on setting up individual patterns with a photo to match the pattern. Will keep you informed.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Elaine

If you want to email them to me, I can convert to pdf for you and then when you get requests, you'll have the patterns in pdf format.
Whenever you're ready 

Rhyanna


----------



## Peggy Beryl

If the pdfs could be posted on KP, we would not have to bother LadyFingers each time we want a pattern. They could be made available here in the Designers division.


----------



## marilyn1977

Could I have a copy of these outfits? They are really beautiful. My e-mail address is: [email protected] Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## alibaba

Hi You Pattern are so great please where would i get Barbie halloween patterns thanks 

[email protected] is my email if you would share.


----------



## Ladyfingers

All of the Barbie "Witchie-Poo" Halloween Witch Costumes can be found here on this website.

Go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers", and click on the Search button.
On the LEFT side of the page will be sub-titles......Every sub-title of "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials" is where I've posted a variety of patterns. You will see by the titles that there are patterns for the AG doll, BARBIE, and the tiny baby dolls.

Just click on the title you want (the Barbie witches are all numbered from 1-6). 

One of the knitters here has provided us with a PDF Download button - which is located in the middle of her comments. So once you open the pattern of your choice, scroll down the comments to find "Daeanarah". The download button will be in the center of her remarks. Just click on it and it will open to a very nice copy of the pattern and photo - for easy printing.


----------



## knittingnana

I also would love these. My grandchildren will be happy too.

[email protected]

Thank you.
Charlene from Maine


----------



## Jenval

They are all so beautiful there will be some very well dressed barbie dolls around its so nice that you make them available for free really love your designs.


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is the set in a pdf format. It is 11 pages long as I wanted to make sure each ensemble (outfit) had its own page, whereby all that would be needed, is just that pattern you are working on with pictures. The only one I could not find a pic for was the turtleneck, which I assume went with the attach skirt.
A suggestion that I have, is get some plastic sheet protectors to place each pattern in, that way, if it is two pages, all you have do is flip it over, and then not worry if someone places a drink on the pattern, or spills something.
Also, printing these out and keeping them in a 3 ring binder (can be found at dollar stores for soft ones, and on sale at office supply stores, or walmart). This is what I keep all of my patterns in, separate binder for fashion dolls, other dolls, sweaters, kids, adults, mixture. The biggest that I have is a hard 3 ring binder, to house all of the doll patterns. lol. Just a suggestion, and here are examples of what I am talking about.
officedepot has a box of 50 for $5.39, which is the cheapest so far because box of 100 is over $12. 
http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/491703/Office-Depot-Brand-Non-Glare-Standard/
walmart online has a box of 50 for $7.97 with 97 cents shipping. http://www.walmart.com/ip/14940385?adid=22222222227000551072&wmlspartner=wlpa&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=&wl3=13689535990&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem and their semi-clear box of 100 is $10.97 and 97 cents shipping. 
and are pretty reasonable on the hard binders, like I said, check your dollar store to see what they have. 
The above are only suggestions, but helps a pattern last in my opinion.



Ladyfingers said:


> The Barbie Handout is ready to be distributed. I have about 3 dozen e-mail addresses (so far) and will be shooting out e-mails all day today.
> 
> Here are some photos of Barbie dolls modeling a variety of outfits described in the handout. Different colors, slight variations, but basically the same pattern.
> 
> l. Seed Stitch Jacket-Slim Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in mint green.
> The pattern calls for Garter Stitch, but this outfit was done with Seed St.
> 2. Gingham Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in pink & violet, with other dresses knit with the same pattern.
> 3. Sweater with Attached Slim Skirt-Hat-Purse - a few variations of basic pattern.
> 4. Pants With & Without Attached Boots - a few variations showing the top attached to the pants.
> 5. Turtleneck Sweater - to go with pants. Can also eliminate the big T-neck and start ribbing at the neck edge - optional.


----------



## marilyn1977

Thank you.


----------



## mamalbert

Just saw all of these, they are great would appreciate handouts for all. My e-mail:[email protected] 
Thank you soooo very much!


----------



## Elaine 007

Hi I wonder if you could possibly email me the Barbie patterns my email is [email protected]


----------



## Rowena

Fancy and cute on all.


----------



## Snagglepuss

I see I am late with my request, but would very much like a copy if the patterns to make for my wee girl! She loves her Barbie, and also plays with the Sindy dolls from my childhood! My email address is l[email protected]

Many thanks in advance, 

Linda


----------



## knittinaway

Dear Ladyfingers, I just pulled up your Barbie patterns. They are quite lovely. I would love to have a copy if I am not too late. I saw that you were sending them e-mail. My address is: [email protected] Thanks, Sherri


----------



## Louey48

Great outfits I would appreciate the patterns please.
[email protected] 3 granddaughters to knit for


----------



## Darlener

I also would love to have your patterns, they are beautiful. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## Daeanarah

If you do a search in the search box, type ladyfingers, click on the advance tab, then select users-patters....
then click ok.

Within a few posts of Ladyfinger's there is a post from me, (Daeanarah)and in the midst of the reply there are links to download her patterns in pdf format.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

The Barbie handout is posted here on this website. Many pages of patterns - but no photos.

Once you download the handout - see "Daeanarah" above....
you can then go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - Barbie doll clothes", then click the Search box. Scroll down the titles under the sub-heading "Pictures" to find the Barbie photos - some of them will match the outfits in the handout.


----------



## shellmomma

Please add me to your e-mail list. You're work is beautiful. [email protected]


----------



## shellmomma

Please add me to your e-mail list. Your work is beautiful. [email protected]


----------



## Cinderella1957

Please add me to your e-mail list. Love Love your patterns


----------



## Ladyfingers

Ladies:

All of the Barbie patterns are posted here on this website.

Go to the top of the page, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - Barbie doll clothes". Click on EACH TITLE opposite the sub-heading "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". Also, once you open one of the patterns, scroll down past the photo to the comments - look for "Daeanarah" - she has put a PDF Download button in the middle of her comments. Just click on this button to get a copy of the pattern and photo on your computer - for easy printing,

You will find the Barbie handout here - with lots of patterns, plus individual patterns, including a very full skirted Barbie Bed Doll pattern.

Give it a try.


----------



## gloria Lambe

great looking outfits, and I think I could knit them, for my 8 yr old gd, who rec'd her 1st Barbie and American Girl doll, would love to get the patterns, 
my e-mail address: [email protected] 
thanks, in advance for your sharing your talents.


----------



## Jenval

They are all beautiful so nice of you to let people have them for free there will be a lot of happy little girls around plus some older ones.


----------



## Louey48

Great patterns my email is [email protected]
Thank you for sharing They all look great 
Regards Norma


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Norma and Gloria

I just emailed you some of the American Girl and Barbie patterns, Elaine's creations, to you.

Also, if you go up to the top of page and in the search box type in ladyfingers. Then click on advance button. Select user, patterns, tutorials, etc. Click ok. 
From there it will bring up her patterns. within each topic you'll see a response from me, daeanarah, and within my response will be the pattern(s) uploaded in pdf format thereby making it easy to print off.

Thanks for reading my email.

Rhyanna


----------



## gloria Lambe

I got so excited while reading about the possibility of getting the patterns, that I didn't read far enough - sorry - I have already seen the patterns.... seem simple enough- Years ago I got some knitting patterns for a barbie doll,(and I think I still have the book-somewhere ...) and my daughter (now 46) still has that barbie plus the knitted items... thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrssonsew

Ladyfingers said:


> The Barbie Handout is ready to be distributed. I have about 3 dozen e-mail addresses (so far) and will be shooting out e-mails all day today.
> 
> Here are some photos of Barbie dolls modeling a variety of outfits described in the handout. Different colors, slight variations, but basically the same pattern.
> 
> l. Seed Stitch Jacket-Slim Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in mint green.
> The pattern calls for Garter Stitch, but this outfit was done with Seed St.
> 2. Gingham Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in pink & violet, with other dresses knit with the same pattern.
> 3. Sweater with Attached Slim Skirt-Hat-Purse - a few variations of basic pattern.
> 4. Pants With & Without Attached Boots - a few variations showing the top attached to the pants.
> 5. Turtleneck Sweater - to go with pants. Can also eliminate the big T-neck and start ribbing at the neck edge - optional.


gee hope I'm on the list, WOW what great work, please don't give up we look forward to all your beautiful things. A BIG HUG to you


----------



## Gretchen's Gram

I would love a copy as well Please and Thank You 
my email is [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Mrssonsew:

All the above named Barbie outfits have been posted to this KP Forum website. Go to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - Barbie Doll Clothes". Open the list to see the patterns by Ladyfingers. There will also be a PDF Download button located in the center of the comments by a member, "Daeanarah". Just click on this download button to see a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer - for easy printing.


----------



## Lalane

A very talented lady, they are all stunning. Great work.


----------



## Bevparry

Please can you email me a copy of the barbie patterns. My email address is [email protected] Do you also have a copy of the witch pattern. I am happy to pay any costs. My grandaugher would be soooo grateful. Thank you


----------



## Ladyfingers

Bevparry:

Please see the posting by Ladyfingers - two threads above your posting. This will give you instructions for obtaining all the Barbie patterns - which are posted directly to this KP Forum website.


----------



## Ann Dunning

would love to have patterns
Ann dunning


----------



## Ann Dunning

would love to have patterns
Ann dunning


----------



## Ladyfingers

Ann:

See the Ladyfingers comments at the top of this page for instructions on how to get the patterns.


----------



## Lalane

These are stunning, I downloaded some of your others, however, I would like these as well as they are gorgeous, can you tell me how I can do that, Thank you. Your work is really awesome.


----------



## wira

Those are so beautiful i would love the patterns for my grand daughters barbie [email protected]


----------



## wira

Those are so beautiful i would love the patterns for my grand daughters barbie [email protected]


----------



## Daeanarah

Lalane

Go up to the top of page, see the search box.
Type in Ladyfingers - barbie. click on the advance box select
users-patterns-tutorials.... then click ok.
It should bring up a list of her topics and patterns.
Within that topic are responses. Look for one by Daeanarah (that's me) and within my response are download buttons to download the pattern in a PDF format.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ann Dunning

Would love barbie handouts did not give you my Emaile address

[email protected]


----------



## Kerry-Lee

Hi- I am a new member and I really love your patterns. Could you email your patterns please? I'd love to have them. My address is [email protected]

Thanks
Kerry


----------



## Bobbie K

Don't put e-mail addresses here please. Just PM your e-mail address to ladyfingers. It is safer that way.


----------



## Kerry-Lee

Sorry, this is a first for me, but I did see other emails posted here so thought it was OK.


----------



## Bobbie K

Kerry-Lee it's ok, but it is for your protection.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Kerry-Lee: Welcome newbie! I know you will like it here on this KP Forum. LOt's of very nice, friendly and helpful people are here waiting to meet you.

Since you are new here, let me "guide" you to the knitted patterns for doll clothes. Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers". A long list will open. Click on EACH TITLE which is opposite the sub-title "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". This is where I have posted many patterns for the American Girl doll, Barbie, and the tiny baby dolls. Once you have opened one of the patterns, scroll down past the photo to the comments - look for "Daeanarah". She has provided us with a PDF Download button, which is located for EACH PATTERN in the middle of her remarks.

Just click on this button and it will open to a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer - for easy printing.

I have your e-mail address and will send you the 3 AG doll knitting handouts. The reason you were cautioned not to put your e-mail address on here is because the Ladyfingers patterns and photos are being picked up on Google, Yahoo, and Bing search engines, including all the comments made by our knitting members. Their e-mail addresses (if given) are then "out there in cyber space", which could be dangerous if in the hands of the wrong kind of person.

So you were warned. I have given my e-mail address all over this forum, before I learned to use private messages.
So, no biggee, just be aware.

Now, when you received the 3 AG handouts you will notice there are no pictures. At the time I wrote out the patterns, I didn't know how to combine photos and text. 
However, once you have opened the Ladyfingers list (as mentioned above), you can click on EACH TITLE which is opposite the sub-title "Pictures". This section has photos posted - over 200 pictures of AG, Barbie and the tiny baby dolls. You can match these photos to the outfits in the 3 handouts.

Quite a few members have told me they have a 3-ring binder with photos downloaded, all handouts, and all the individual patterns posted to this website. They are kept in clear plastic sheet protectors. They tell me it is easier to find a photo in their binder, rather than search this website to find a similar photo to match the pattern they have selected to knit.

Again, welcome to this fabulous forum.....I'll send you the 3 handouts via e-mail ASAP.


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Kerry Lee Welcome.
To make it easier, Barbie right now. If you do a search for Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns, in that topic you will find where I have uploaded PDF's of Elaine's Patterns. I think the Barbie one is complete, but not sure.

Rhyanna


----------



## LillyBarb

Hello, I just bought a couple of Barbies at a yard sale, would live the patterns! [email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## hilarita

Hi. I am living in Russia for two years. I am busy making Barbie clothes for some little girls I know. Could you please email these amazingly darling patterns? My email is [email protected] Thank you so very much.


----------



## debsu

Can I get a copy of the American Girl Patterns? Your patterns are spectacular! Debbie


----------



## Line1963

I would really love to receive the patterns of the knitten barbie close my niece would love for me to make them  could you please tell me what I need to do thank you very much for your time.

[email protected]

Line


----------



## Ladyfingers

Vote for Knitting Paradise!

The Knitting Paradise Forum has been nominated for 2013 Reader's Digest Award for the best knitting blog. Right now we are in THIRD place. We need your vote!

Go up to Search, type "Vote for Knitting Paradise", click the Search button, then follow the instructions to cast your vote.


----------



## poppeland

good evening>
please could i have all the above patterns. they are every little girls dream.


----------



## ginnyinnr

Go to the heading and in the search type in Aprons for A.G dolls.


----------



## susanariel

I love the pictures. Please could you email me a copy of the patterns 
[email protected]
susanariel


----------



## Ladyfingers

Susan: All of the Barbie patterns can be found on this website. Go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns". A long list will open. Click on the pattern you are interested in knitting. There should be a PDF Download button included in the comments section of EACH pattern. Look for "Daeanarah" - the button will be in the middle of her remarks.

She is the one who set up this "thread" for all of the Ladyfingers patterns, so there should be a PDF button for each of them. There are patterns for the American Girl doll, Barbie, and the tiny baby dolls.


----------



## linpin2

These Barbie outfits are gorgeous!!!! Could you please send me the pattern(s)? Thank you so much. You're AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!! My email is : [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

REMINDER: All of the Barbie outfits are posted here on this Knitting Paradise website. Go up to "Search", top of page, middle section, click on it, then type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes", then click the Search box again. A long list will open. Click on EACH TITLE to open the patterns. There should be a PDF Download button provided for EACH PATTERN. Just click on this button to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer - for easy printing.


----------



## Daeanarah

what Elaine said LOL.

Waiting for a Barbie Wedding Ensemble and short sets

Rhyanna


----------



## Tina Stokes

Love the patterns. Could I get a copy of the patterns!!! My email address is [email protected]


----------



## Louey48

My email address [email protected] . Thanks for being so generous and sharing. Regards Norma


----------



## Daeanarah

Here it is in pdf.


Rhyanna


----------



## kacey64

Beautiful patterns. Generous of you to share your talent.


----------



## Daeanarah

If you are looking for Elaine's patterns do a search for

Ladyfingers Elaine's Doll Patterns

This is where I have uploaded in pdf format (with her permission) American Girl, Barbie, Itty Bitty Baby, Cutsie doll patterns.

here is a direct link. You'll have to scroll, look for postings by Daeanarah, that's me, and that's where the patterns will be. unfortunately, KP only allows one hour to upload, hence the multiple postings.

happy knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## oopsfiled

I want to knit them for hospital aux.Please let me know how to get them my address is [email protected]


----------



## Cinderella1957

Can not find these please pm me thanks.


----------



## Daeanarah

Here you go.

Here is the link to the topic I created where I have uploaded Elaine's patterns in pdf format.

Just keep reading through the posts as I couldn't get them all uploaded in one post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html


----------



## Daeanarah

Here you go.

Here is the link to the topic I created where I have uploaded Elaine's patterns in pdf format.

Just keep reading through the posts as I couldn't get them all uploaded in one post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html


----------



## khiser

I would these they are great my e mail is [email protected] thank you hope I did this right
thank you so much


----------



## SouthernGirl

Gorgeous.


----------



## craftymare

I have just been given my friend's Barbie doll. We played with it lots when we were children and she left it to me in her will. (I am in my 50's now). I used to sew clothes for it and I've just found your beautiful knitted clothes. If you still send out handouts, please may I have one? I'm at [email protected] Many thanks, Linda


----------



## craftymare

Actually, ignore the post above, I have found the PDF's of all the Barbie patterns I was interested in thanks to Daeanara's postings. Looking forward to trying out some of the easier ones. I have also found some AM/AG patterns I can knit in boys colours as they fit my Build a Bear who is a male cat!


----------



## Louey48

I would like the patterns please you are so clever
My email is [email protected]
Thank you 
Norma


----------



## Jan Taylor

How do I get your wonderful Barbie Clothes patterns which were posted today 1/6/14
Thanks for your help.
Jan Taylor
[email protected]


----------



## Daeanarah

HI do a search for Elaine's - Ladyfingers Dolls Outfits.

There are patterns there for American Girl, Barbie, Cutie doll and Itty Bitty Baby.


Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Go to "Search", type "Ladyfingers" and click the Search box again. This will take you to all the postings by Ladyfingers.

Left side column: Look for "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials - this is where I first began posting my patterns - ONLY ON THIS WEBSITE! Some of them will have a PDF Download button - others may not.

Left side colun: Look for "Pictures: - this is where I started "showing off" my knitted patterns - photos only - no patterns. There are over 350 photos for the AG doll, Barbie, 8-1/2 inch Cutsie baby doll, and the 5-inch itty bitty baby doll. Patterns for some of these outfits are posted in the "User Submitted......" section.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Elaine

Which patterns have I missed? I will be happy to put those in PDF downloadable format.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Rhyanna:

I'm not sure if you missed any of the patterns in the "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials" section, when you added the PDF buttons. I haven't scrolled through this section for quite some time, just thought I would mention it - just in case.


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Elaine

Ok I had gone through all the patterns to make sure I had converted them to pdf format.

Any new ones coming?

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Kakuti

Wonderful!


----------



## Daeanarah

Hey Elaine, Do you have any new patterns coming?

Its been a long dry spell, without doll clothes to make. lol

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Sorry for the delay in posting new knitting patterns for the AG doll and/or Barbie. I had some health issues which meant many trips to the doc's office for labs, x-rays, exams, etc. Nothing really serious, just annoying, and took a lot of time to get everything done.
Then.....plumbing problems in our home.....we had some rusted out pipes in the kitchen area. The plumber dug a hole and put down a mini camera to take photos of all the rips in the rusty pipes. He had another job to finish before starting on our problem. So....no water in my kitchen - cant use the dishwasher, garbage disposal, sink, or the washing machine in the garage where the wall and plumbing pipes back up to my kitchen area. We are using paper plates and plastic utensils - plus lots of take out Chinese food, Carl's big $6 burgers, and taco salads with bacon and avocado. 

I've been working on some new Barbie clothes using a larger needle (#3 US) and these outfits are working up really fast. I'm giving my great-granddaughter some inexpensive Barbie dolls for her birthday in April and wanted to get started on some knitted outfits. I have 3 Barbie dolls and 3 Ken dolls - so I have to make 3 outfits each time, similar style, but different colors. I've NEVER been interested in knitting for the Ken doll (no cleavage or cute figure to work with...). But now I'm attempting some outfits for the Ken dolls - using the larger #3 US needles. My son took one look at the first sweater and long pants for Ken - laughed and said it looked "fruity"...so "back to the drawing board". I have a few outfits made now, and will be taking photos and posting these within a few days. 

I will also be writing out some really easy patterns using the #3 US needles for both Barbie and Ken. It's the same principle as the other Barbie patterns - just fewer stitches required to cast on - and they fit her figure just as nicely as when I use the really tiny #1 US needles.

7 days ago Mike and I both came down with the flu - nasty stuff! Tiny fevers that broke every few hours, stuffed up nose, scratchy to severe sore throat, achy bones, dizzy when standing up, etc., etc. We took turns staggering out to the kitchen to feed the four cats - then right back to bed. I didn't even want to read my new "Kindle" - an ebook Mike gave me for Christmas. So far, I have 132 of my favorite authors and their books downloaded and still have loads of memory left. Didn't feel like knitting and coughing all over the dolls and yarn - so, being sick is really a bummer!


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Elaine
Good to hear from you, Sorry that you and your son are sick. Its never fun being sick.
I have been hand-sewing some quilts, stuck the fingers a few times so have to let them heal.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Dreamweaver

Love your creativity. It constantly amazes.... My girls are too big for barbies now but the neighbor girl would be thrilled. I want to play dolls and will sent my e-mail. You are always so generous and sharing. Thanks.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Love your creativity. It constantly amazes.... My girls are too big for barbies now but the neighbor girl would be thrilled. I want to play dolls and will sent my e-mail. You are always so generous and sharing. Thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Dreamweaver:

So happy to have you back with us again! I read on some of the various blogs on this website that you were ill. Sorry to hear that, and hope you are now feeling much better. You were missed!


----------



## sewsummore

I would love to have a copy of these patterns to make for my grand daughters. There are just lovely.My email is [email protected] Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## Ladyfingers

To find all the knitting patterns by Ladyfingers - go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns" and click the Search box again. This will take you to a long list of patterns posted by "Daeanarah", one of our members who has been providing us with a PDF Download for each pattern. She wanted to post all the Ladyfingers patterns in one place - for easy access by knitters. You will scroll down through 7 pages to find all the patterns - listed in the comments section by TITLE, followed by "download". Just click on "download" to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## janeschwengers

I love your patterns. I would really like a copy of your Barbie Patterns Handout.


----------



## Daeanarah

Jane do a search for Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns. Its a topic I created to place all of Elaine's patterns as she shares them, in one place. You'll just have to scroll through each response to find the Barbie Patterns.
There are also patterns for the American Girl, and they can fit just kidz (kmart's 18inch doll about $15), SPringfield Dolls 18 inch and just about any other 18" doll.
There are also cutie and itty bitty baby doll patterns.

Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna

Just to get you started here are a couple of Elaine's Barbie Doll patterns.


----------



## misscehegin123

Hi,

These clothes are amasing!! Could you send me some patterns for the winter nights?

Thanks
Julie
[email protected]


----------



## Daeanarah

Julie here is a link to where all the patterns Ladyfingers has shared are posted in PDF format.
Just start at page 1 and scroll through click on download.

Print the page off and place in a plastic sheet cover and place in a notebook for easy location.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi! Many thanks to Rhyanna for keeping up with the requests from knitters while I have been on "hiatus".....house torn up with plumbing problems - rusting, leaky pipes throughout the entire house....haven't had time to sit down and chat on this KP Forum.

To get all the knitting patterns by Ladyfingers, go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", and click the Search box again. 

Open "Elaine's Doll Patterns" and scroll down through 7 pages looking in the Comments section for postings by "Daeanarah" (who is really Rhyanna in real life). She is the member who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern, and has now decided to post all the Ladyfingers patterns here in one location - for easy access by knitters.

You will see the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## jjcooter

I love your patterns, will send a PM with my email. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daeanarah

welcome back Elaine. I just bought a manufactured home, needs a new roof and leveling, but thankfully won't need a body parts. LOL.

Cody loves the front porch. 

I have tried to respond to requests for patterns by listing the link so that people can there and download, place in sheet protector and then place in a notebook or folder.


----------



## misscehegin123

Hi again,
Sorry to be a pain, but could not find the link for these lovely patterns. Please could you give it to me again?

Thanks

Julie


----------



## Daeanarah

Here you go Julie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

all of the patterns that Elaine shared are here.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## misscehegin123

Thank you!


----------



## kacey66

Best dressed Barbie, ever!


----------



## amhelms

Can you please email me these lovely patterns. My email address is: [email protected] Thanks and have a wonderful day!


----------



## bfmeador

please email me the patterns [email protected]


----------



## Daeanarah

do a search for 

Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns and it will bring up a forum, where i have uploaded Elaine's doll patterns in PDF Format.

Please don't post your email, I don't want you to get spammed, and yeah they tend to be lurking.

Just in case here are 4 barbie patterns, but really check out Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns, go through each response and you'll see where all the patterns are.

Happy Crafting.


Rhyanna


----------



## merrilynoleary

Could I please have a copy of the knitting patterns, I only knit for my grandchildren and they are loverly.
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## merrilynoleary

Could you please forward me Barbie patterns handout look loverly grand daughter will love asap [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## kacey66

Pretty outfits.


----------



## Daeanarah

Please don't post your email online, you don't know who maybe lurking. I ask this for your own safety.

If you go to this website, it will bring up Elaine's doll patterns. There are patterns, just read each reply as in the middle is where i uploaded Elaine's Doll Patterns. Each page should have pattern(s) of the outfits that Elaine has made and shared.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

The first few postings are for the 18 inch American Girl, but can fit any 18" doll. Well I know they fit the Springfield Doll can often get at Joann's Fabrics. If you signup for their e-newsletter chances are there maybe a 40% off coupon you can use towards the purchase of a Springfield Doll, dropping the price down to about $10.

Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna

PS Here are 2 of Elaine's Doll Patterns to get you started.
For some reason, I can't attach more of her patterns.


----------



## merrilynoleary

Thanks, these are loverly


----------



## Daeanarah

HERE are some more, but do take a look at 

Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.

Happy Crafting.


Rhyanna


----------



## mopa2282

Hi ladyfingers,i would love a copy of these patterns if possible.My email is [email protected] you


----------



## merrilynoleary

Thanks, they look easier enough for me, and they are so different thanks again


----------



## kiggy

Hello there,

I live in Queensland Australia and would really love a copy of your Barbie patterns please.
My email address is - [email protected]


----------



## kacey66

They are all beautiful! How are you doing sending emails out? I will PM you with my email address, if you would add me to the list. Thank you so much for sharing your talents. Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## MichelleK

Hi, please could i have a copy of the barbie patterns. My four year old loves barbie and I have been sewing her some new clothes but would like to knit her some as well as the bought onces aren't good. Thank you so much for sharing. You are very talented. Michelle from Redditch, Worcestershire in the UK.


----------



## MichelleK

It would help if I gave you my email address - mommy brain!! Sorry, here it is [email protected]

Thank you again


----------



## Ladyfingers

To everyone to has requested e-mailed copies of Barbie knitting patterns by Ladyfingers.......
All of the Barbie knitting patterns are posted here on this KP website. Just go up to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", then type in the box "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns" and click the Search box again.

This will take you to a long thread posted by "Daeanarah", one of our members here who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. She decided to post all the Ladyfingers patterns here in one location, with a download button.

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns" (which should be the first item on the list), you will scroll down through over 7 pages looking for comments by "Daeanarah". She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "Download". Just click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer.


----------



## little guy

I really like outfits, my email is [email protected] Com. Would really like to receive patterns. Thank YOU for sharing YOUR beautiful talent.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Little Guy:
Look at the posting right above your own - from Ladyfingers. She explains exactly how you can download all the knitting patterns.


----------



## Wheezy

Hello fellow crafters I would love to have a copy of your Barbie patterns. My E-mail address [email protected]
I live in Canada so anything I get from the States is new to me. Love being on the Knitting Forum and getting new ideas for crafting. Thanks in advance Vonda


----------



## Melody Tregear

Good day. My name is Melody and I'm new here. Could someone please tell me where I can get these lovely patterns from? Thank you


----------



## Ladyfingers

Melody: Welcome to this KP Forum. You will really enjoy this website. Very friendly people, who are always encouraging, helpful, and cheerful. We crafters love to see photos of what you are currently working on, and if you have questions - there is always someone here who knows the answer.

All of the Ladyfingers' knitting patterns currently available are posted here on this KP website. Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type in the box...."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", and click the Search box again. This will take you to a very long thread posted by one of our members - "Daeanarah" - who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. She decided to post all of the Ladyfingers patterns here in one place - for easy access by knitters.
Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns" (which should be the first item in the long list)...you will then scroll down through 7 pages looking for postings by "Daeanarah". She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer - for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie, Ken, the American Girl doll, the 8-1/2 inch Cutsie baby doll and the 5-inch itty bitty baby doll.

For additional inspiration for using a variety of trims and different colored yarns, plus optional necklines, sleeves, and various pant legs and skirts fancy stitches.......you can go to the main Home page, top left side, and click on KNITTING FORUM. This will take you to a list of topics discussed here on this forum. Click on "Pictures" to see over 400 photos of Ladyfingers knitted doll clothes - NO PATTERNS - but a variety of designs for all the above mentioned dolls. You will have to scroll through the pages until you get to Page 12, or more, to find photos posted by Ladyfingers. 

OR...you can go up to Search, type "Ladyfingers" in the box and you will see outfits completed by other knitters here for Barbie and the American Girl, plus some postings by Ladyfingers.

Happy Knitting!

P.S. Today is my 80th birthday - April 3, 1935 I entered this world. I don't know if I'm depressed to be on the "downside" of life, or thrilled that I made it this far! In any event, I may be 80 physically, but mentally I'm still hovering around in the mid- 50's!


----------



## Melody Tregear

Wow! That is a milestone indeed! Happy Birthday! Hope you have had an awesome birthday.  

Thank you very much for the info. After I posted I went wandering around and did find some patterns that I was able to download. Thank you very much.


----------



## Cinderella1957

I would love these.

[email protected]


----------



## JodiLynn60

Your designs are fabulous. 
Please include me in your email blast.
Thank You

[email protected]
:thumbup:


----------



## kseimer

Hello, I love the outfits you have created. I started to create fashion doll outfits again. Its been 25 years since I created them for my girls. Would love to have the patterns. Its enjoyable creating for grand children.
My email is [email protected]


----------



## patnan

Please add me to your Barbie Patterns handout. My email is [email protected]
Thank you very much
Nancy


----------



## Judy Young

Hi Elaine
When I came out of hospital I knitted also every Barbie doll outfit I could lay my hands on and also variated on the patterns. It did not make a hole in my store of wool, I just used all the small balls from other projects.
I donated them all to the hospital store - as I was grateful of their care during my stay and afterwards.

I would love to do some more
[email protected]


----------



## pjcknitter

Love your patterns! Wish I was this gifted - do well to follow an already written pattern.

Would love the patterns [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hello Everyone!

This is a very LONG thread, began in October, 2011. I know most of you enter a "Quick Reply" in the box without reading the entire posting - right? 

Please go back only ONE PAGE to find my recent posting that tells you all of the available doll clothes knitting patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted right here on this KP website. 

It is not necessary to request an e-mail for the patterns.


----------



## Amanda Henderson

hi is there any chance these patterns are still available? I would love a copy, if at all possible, my email is [email protected]
thankyou so much


----------



## Ladyfingers

Amanda: Please look at the posting immediately above your posting of July 2 @ 23:38:50.........


----------



## dacole

I would love to a copy of your Barbie doll hand out for clothes pattern. I run a daycare an in need of some clothes so they wont be naked Thank you. Donna [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

dacole:

Please scroll up to the THIRD posting above your posting dated Sept. 9, 2015. "Ladyfingers" explains how you can obtain all the knitted doll clothes patterns. They are all posted right here on this KP Forum. Follow the directions above to get to the correct posting by one of our members, Daenarah, who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. She decided to post all of the knitted patterns by Ladyfingers in one area - for easy access by knitters.


----------



## DayDreamer21

Hi Ladyfingers,
I am new to this site. I love your Barbie clothes. I would like to have any of the handouts you have available. I would like the Halloween Witch Jumpsuit with "lacy" pant legs pattern also, if it's available.



Thx Ruby


----------



## kacey66

Beautiful Barbie clothes! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hubleyddavis

WOW, I too hate to be a pest but these outfits are absolutely adorable and I'd love to make them for my two great-nieces. One is into the American Girl size right now but I could have them ready for her. You did an excellent job. The colors are precious. 

Darlene
[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Once again, let me say that all knitted doll clothes patterns are available here on this KP website. Just go up to the top of the page, click "Search", then type in the box...."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes", and click the Search box again.

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Clothes", look for postings by Daeanarah. She is a member here who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for easy printing of each pattern.

You will go through over 7 pages looking for all of the postings by Daeanarah. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## knitcropro

How do I get the patterns? They are amazing . [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Knitcropro:

Read my posting right above your own - instructions for how to download all the available knitting patterns by Ladyfingers here on this KP Forum.


----------



## knitcropro

Thank you.


----------



## granniesan

OMG! Just found your site of Barbie's doll clothes. My grand daughters would love these. Will you please send me copies of the patterns? My grand daughters will love you forever!  Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Melody Tregear

Wow. These are beautiful. Please would you send the patterns to me as well? My email address is [email protected] Thank you very much


----------



## susanJane

Hi Ladyfingers I just love these barbie outfits I would really love a copy of these patterns please

email them to [email protected] 

many thanks


----------



## ParkerEliz

I especially love those plaid pedal pushers!


----------



## Ann Olson

I would like copy of patterns 
My email is [email protected]


----------



## Hilary391

Hi Lady fingers! I would love copies please! 
I have limited use of my hand and barbie clothes have just long enough rows for me to manage! I'm at [email protected] . Many thanks!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Hilary.....
There are lots of Barbie patterns posted right here on this KP Forum. I joined in January, 2011 and - at first - I posted photos of my knitted doll clothes in the "Pictures" section (over 400 photos). (Go up to the top left hand side of the page, click on "KNITTING FORUM". This will take you to a list of topics discussed on this forum. Scroll down the list to "Pictures". Once you open this list you should scroll over to pages 17, 18, or 19 to get started looking for the photos posted by "Ladyfingers". This is because after I posted so many photos, I was INUNDATED with requests for patterns. I had never written out a pattern before, but accepted the challenge and soon produced Handouts#1, 2, and 3 for the American Girl doll, and Handout #1 for Barbie. I e-mailed OVER 2800 handouts all over the world.....and didn't have time to knit! So.....in desperation......I decided to post a written pattern directly on this forum for easy access by knitters. I also had to go back to some of the photos and write out patterns by specific requests by knitters here. It was a busy, busy time!

Now....there are hundreds of patterns posted right here (whew!).....all you have to do is go to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", type in the box....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns".....then click the Search box again. Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns", which should be the first item in the long list.....you will then begin to scroll down through all the postings looking for "DAEANARAH". She has been providing us with a PDF Download button for easy printing for each pattern. On postings by Daeanarah she lists the pattern TITLE followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll. You can also check out the Mary Maxim.com craft catalog to find a really cute Cradle Purse for the 5" doll - in both crochet and knit.

Happy Knitting!

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker


----------



## dawn.bastin

Dawn from New Zealand. Barbie patterns are wonderful, is it still possible to get the patterns. [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Ladyfingers

To all of you new members to this KP Forum:

Please read the postings - ABOVE - by "Ladyfingers". Specific instructions are given for obtaining copies of all available knitting patterns for doll clothes on this site. 

The outfits for Barbie use US#1, 2, 3, 5, and 8 double pointed needles. The AG doll outfits are mostly knit with US #6, 8, and 10. Very easy. Knit from the top down, using ring markers to divide the right back/sleeve/front/sleeve/left back. All patterns use a BASIC set of instructions that can be slightly "tweaked" to change a neckline, or make a different style sleeve, or use a fancy stitch pattern for a skirt or long pant legs. 

Happy Knitting!


----------



## karenb63

Please could you email me the barbie knitting 

patterns. They are amazing


----------



## Ladyfingers

Karen:

Welcome to KP Forum! This is a wonderful site with lots of friendly, cheerful, and helpful members ready to help you with any problem - knitting or not. Enjoy your time here.

The Barbie handout is posted right here on this KP website. When I first joined in Jan. 2011 I began posting photos of my knitted doll clothes. Got carried away and posted over 400 photos! I was soon inundated with requests for patterns for some of the outfits. I had never written out patterns, but accepted the challenge and soon prepared Handouts #1, 2, and 3 for the American Girl doll and one handout for Barbie. I was very, very busy e-mailing these handouts to knitters "all over the world", and didn't have time for knitting. So.....something had to give.....and I decided to begin posting individual patterns right here on the website along with photos. 

I posted these patterns under "User Submitted, tutorials, etc........" Many, many patterns! Soon one of our members joined in and began including a PDF Download button for each pattern (for easy printing). Then, this member decided to post all the patterns by "Ladyfingers" in one location for easy access by knitters.

To access all the available patterns by "Ladyfingers", go up to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", then type in the box....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns".....and click the Search box again. This will take you to a very long thread posted by our member, DAEANARAH. Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns", which should be the first item in the list, you can scroll down through all the postings looking for DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to get a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" itty bitty baby doll.

Also, since you are a new member, here are some additional hints about moving around this website......

Go to the Home page. Click on the upper case KNITTING FORUM. This will take you to a list of topics discussed here on this forum. Scroll down and you will see the aforementioned "User Submitted......", continue to scroll down to "Pictures". Open this and then scroll over to approx. pages 17, 18, or 19 to begin looking for the photos posted by "Ladyfinger". These are photos only, no patterns, but they will give you some additional ideas and/or inspiration for color combinations and the use of a variety of trims for the doll clothes. As I said above - lots and lots of photos!

Again, welcome to this wonderful KP Forum.

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker, So. California


----------



## Ladyfingers

Karen: Sorry, I gave you some incorrect info above. I was going by the "old" way this website was set up. We now have a new format and it is not necessary to go to the Home page and look around for KNITTING FORUM. It's not there! Just go to the Home page, click on it and you will see the list I spoke about above. Click on "Pictures" and away you go.........!


----------



## marguay

I would love to have a copy of these patterns. I did your patterns for American girl. Love them thank you very much. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Marguay:

All of the available knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted here on the KP Forum.

Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", type in the box....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns".....and click the Search box again. this will take you to a long thread originally posted by one of our members, DAEANARAH, who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. She decided to post all of the patterns by "Ladyfingers" in one location for easy access by knitters.

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns", which should be the first item in the list, you will then have to scroll down through all the postings by other members, looking for posting by DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

There are patterns - all clearly marked - for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" itty bitty baby doll.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## vcease

I would like to receive these patterns. They are beautiful! My Granddaughter's birthday is soon. Please email me : [email protected] 
Thank you and God bless you.


----------



## Ladyfingers

You can find the patterns in the Barbie Handout posted here on the KP Forum.

Go to the top of the page, click "Home", scroll down to "User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials". You will then have to scroll down through the various postings in this section, looking for postings by "Ladyfingers". Find and open "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". You will then look for postings by one of our members - DAEANARAH - who has provided us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. You will see she lists the patterns by TITLE in the middle of her post, along with "download" which follows the pattern name. Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern(s) and photos on your computer. 

You can also continue to scroll down through "User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials" to find other patterns by Ladyfingers. These patterns are scattered throughout this section.


----------



## pacer

Ladyfingers said:


> You can find the patterns in the Barbie Handout posted here on the KP Forum.
> 
> Go to the top of the page, click "Home", scroll down to "User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials". You will then have to scroll down through the various postings in this section, looking for postings by "Ladyfingers". Find and open "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". You will then look for postings by one of our members - DAEANARAH - who has provided us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. You will see she lists the patterns by TITLE in the middle of her post, along with "download" which follows the pattern name. Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern(s) and photos on your computer.
> 
> You can also continue to scroll down through "User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials" to find other patterns by Ladyfingers. These patterns are scattered throughout this section.


Your patterns are always lovely to look at and I appreciate that you share them with all of us. My great nieces are just getting to the age to enjoy these patterns so I hope to have some time this year to make some. My oldest great niece (7 yrs old) just got an 18" doll for her birthday so she would love some of your American Girl Doll patterns.


----------



## vcease

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Atlantic

Would it be possible to have a copy of the patterns please. They are lovely.

Thank you

Joan
[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Joan: Welcome to this KP Forum. All of the available knitting patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted here on the KP Forum. Go to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", type in the box...."Ladyfingers - Elaiine's Doll Clothes"....and click the Search box again. Once you open Elaine's Doll Clothes, which should be the first item in the list, you will then have to scroll down through the other postings looking for DAEANARAH. She provides us with a PDF Download button for each pattern and has posted all of the patterns by Ladyfingers here in one section. When you see a posting by Daeanarah, look at the center of the page to find the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You can also go to the top of the page, click "Home", then scroll down through the list of topics discussed here on this forum to "User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials".....you will have to scroll through lots of pages looking for "Ladyfingers", but you should find many patterns in this section for the American Girl doll, Barbie and two baby dolls.

If you have a lot of time to surf this website you can go to "Home", scroll down the list to "Pictures" and then go to approx. pages 17, 18, 19, etc. to find photos of knitted doll clothes by "Ladyfingers" - photos only, no patterns. This is where I first began posting when I joined in Jan. 2011. These photos will show you how I used the same BASIC patterns for various outfits, but with just a little tweeking at the neckline, sleeves, skirt/pants, etc. the garment looks entirely different. This works very well when you are knitting for sisters or two BFF's - they get the same BASIC dress, but in different colors and necklines or sleeves.


----------



## BBLEADER

All the Barbies look great. Love hats too. I still have some of my daughters she's 25 now. can you e mail too [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers

BBLeader:

Read the posting by "Ladyfingers" just above your posting. You will see how to obtain all available knitting patterns by Ladyfingers.


----------



## DarleneAP

Beautiful! I've knitted Barbie doll fashions for my great niece. She loves them and I'd love to make more. Email: [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Darlene:

Go back 3-4 posts above your post to see directions on how to obtain all available knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers".


----------



## DarleneAP

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine908

Thank you offering us these amazing patterns, your designs and knitting are wonderful. If you are still able to send out the instruction, I will be thrilled to have a copy. My email is. [email protected] Hotmail.com. Thank you and happy knitting.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Sunshine: To find out how to obtain available knitting patterns for doll clothes by "Ladyfingers", go back through this thread (scroll up 7 or 8 postings and read the postings by Ladyfingers explaining how to download patterns.


----------



## weavermb

Oooooo yes please may I have a copy of these amazing patterns
My email is [email protected] 
So many thanks, well done they are lovely.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Weavermb:

Go back to page 25 to a posting by Ladyfingers giving direction on how to download knitted doll clothes patterns from this website.


----------



## weavermb

Hello Lovely Ladies.... need help ??
Got these great Barbie patterns now thanks to Ladyfingers and have started knitting the jacket, dress, hat and bag.
Jacket was so good had a couple of hickups but all good now so started the dress !! this is where I am stuck.
All is good down to the decrease for waistline. I have reached the decrease row with 38 stitches and am now knitting one 
row knit and one row purl.
This next row is the one I am having trouble with....I have pulled it out so many times now, and still end up with 34 stitches not 30 left.
I am sure I am missing something that is staring me in the face but I am missing it . The row says K6, SM, S1 K1 PSSO, K4, K2tog, SM, K6, SM, S1, K1,
PSSO, K4, K2tog, SM, K6. (SM slip marker) Before knitting this row the numbers add up to 34 but the row before says 38 so please where am I 
going wrong ??? Sorry to be so long winded but don't know how else to explain .

Many thanks for any replies 
Mary


----------



## Ladyfingers

Weavermb:

Sorry you are having difficulty with the "decrease down to waistline" on the Barbie Slim Dress pattern.

I have searched, searched, and searched again to find this pattern on this website! I've looked in Elaine's Doll Patterns, User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Turorials, and even went to My Topics trying to find this Barbie pattern. SINCE ADMINISTRATION RE-DESIGNED THIS WEBSITE I HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO FIND MANY OF MY PATTERNS. HAD NO PROBLEM BEFORE THAT TIME. 

Anyway, now that I have vented (hopefully Daeanarah has seen this posting and can help us.....), the problem I have in answering your question and solving your problem is that there are two versions of Barbie patterns on this website (by Ladyfingers) - one using tiny #1 US needles and the other, later version, using larger #3 US needles with a fewer number of stitches. I'm not sure (SINCE I CAN'T FIND THE PATTERN) which pattern you are referring to - using #1 or #3 needles.

This slim dress is very easy to knit. You cast on, knit the required number of rows for the straps, then bind off the required number of stitches. On the next row you cast on 3 stitches at each underarm area to complete the arm hole. Then it is straight knit & purl for the bust area. In the pattern using #1 needles you should have 42 stitches on the needle at this point (just under the bustline). 

Now you insert markers to begin decreasing down to the waistline: Knit 6, place marker, Knit 12, PM, Knit 6, PM, Knit 12, PM, Knit 6 = 42 sts. You will decrease AFTER and BEFORE each marker - 4 stitches decreased on the knit row. 

Now you will work the decreases ONLY between the 12 sts on each side of the dress - you will always knit 6 on each side and Knit 6 in the middle. When you decrease on only these 12 sts, AFTER the first marker - SLIP 1, KNIT 1, PASS THE SLIPPED STITCH OVER THE KNIT STITCH - THEN KNIT 2 TOGETHER - BEFORE the next marker. Knit the 6 middle stitches, then work the decrease again ONLY between the next 12 stis.

Here is the pattern for decreasing: 
Knit 6 - Knit 12 - Knit 6 - Knit 12 - Knit 6 = 42 sts. (PURL BACK WITHOUT DECREASING ON EVERY - WRONG SIDE - ROW).
Knit 6 - Knit 10 - Knit 6 - Knit 10 - Knit 6 = 38 sts.
Knit 6 - Knit 8 - Knit 6 - Knit 8 - Knit 6 = 34 sts
Knit 6 - Knit 6 - Knit 6 - Knit 6 - Knit 6 = 30 sts
Knit 6 - Knit 4 - Knit 6 - Knit 4 - Knit 6 = 26 sts.

You will knit and purl across these 26 stitches for the waistline - usually 2-4 rows (depending on how tightly you knit.

DO NOT REMOVE THE MARKERS - keep the markers in place: 6 - 4 - 6 - 4 - 6 = 26 sts. - you will then begin to INCREASE for the hips. This time you will work the increases BEFORE the first marker and AFTER the second marker, BEFORE the third marker and AFTER the fourth marker. Work a standard increase - knit in front and back of the stitch. 4 sts increased on each knit row. Purl back with no increases. Increase before and after the four markers until you have 42 sts. ( 4 knit rows and 4 purl rows). At this time you can continue to knit on these 42 sts for a slim skirt - or increase across the row in every stitch for a nice full skirt, OR work 4-6 additional rows to complete the pattern down to her legs, then divide for pant legs. You have many options when knitting this pattern. 

Every time you knit this pattern it will come out looking different, depending on the yarn and trims used and what you decide to create after finishing the hipline.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Okay.....I FINALLY found most of the patterns for knitted doll clothes by "Ladyfingers"!!!!!! Yea!!!

Go to the top of the page, click "Home", then click on the topic "User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials".....scroll down the list in this section to a posting by DAEANARAH....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes".....and you will find most of the patterns in her various postings for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll. Whew!


----------



## weavermb

Hello my lovely,
So many thanks for your time in replying to me. I can see now where the problem is and will get to it before granddaughter
visits next week.
To be honest I feel like hiding the clothes they are so cute hahahaha.
Many kind regards Mary


----------



## weavermb

Just a quick ask...where do I find the version of the patterns using no.3 us needles not itty bitty no.1 ??


----------



## Ladyfingers

When I first began knitting Barbie outfits (more than 25 years ago !) I used #1 and #2 US double-pointed needles, because that is what was called for in all Barbie patterns at that time. I liked the look of the small needles - small, tight stitches - that showed off her adorable figure. Quite a few months ago I decided to try using #3 US DP needles, using a fewer number of stitches and still being able to show her figure and not have the garments look like a loose "housecoat". It took some fiddling to get this right and now it takes much less time to knit something for Barbie.

Go to top of page, click "Home", then check the list of all topics discussed here on this Forum. Scroll down to "User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials", click on this and scroll down to the topic "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". Once you open this topic, you will look for postings by DAEANARAH. In the center of her "blog", she lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" for any pattern you select to open a copy plus photos on your computer for easy printing.

P.S. I did this yesterday to double check before sending this post. I noticed that some of the patterns are NOT written out in PDF format and I ended up with "gibberish" on my computer screen. Could not print out this pattern. However, as I scrolled down through the various patterns I found the same pattern in PDF format. This one printed, so I had no problem printing out the patterns I had selected. 

Happy Knitting!

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker


----------



## sherryann50

Please add me to your mailing list for the Barbie Patterns Handout. My email address is [email protected] Thank you very much xxx


----------



## Ladyfingers

Xherryann50:

Read the posting by Ladyfingers just above your posting. This will explain how you can download all available knitted doll clothes patterns by Ladyfingers on this website.


----------



## pat conroy

I would love these Barbie patterns to knit some clothes for my granddaughter and her barbies ,thank you 
My email is [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Pat:

This thread has 28 pages - so far - and I'm sure that all of you newer members who have requested an e-mailed copy of the Barbie Handout only read the first few postings - with photos of the Barbie outfits. You probably haven't read all the postings, but if you did you would see how many, many, many times I have provided information about how to download all the patterns for doll clothes by "Ladyfingers". It's understandable.......you want access to the patterns, you don't want to read through 28 pages of other postings.

So.....go to the top of the page, click "Home", then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials", scroll down through 3-4 items and click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". This is an extremely long posting by one of our members - DAEANARAH - plus other members here who have seen or already knit some of the doll clothes - they chit chat about it. Anyway, scroll down looking for all postings by DAEANARAH. She lists - in the middle of her posting - the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" on the pattern of your choice to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing. You will find patterns for the American Girl, Barbie & Ken, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll, and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.


----------



## Linda Prowse

I would love to receive these patterns. I am knitting Barbie clothes for my 3 nieces. Please advise me of any cost for these patterns.

Linda


----------



## Ladyfingers

Linda:

Read the post before your own posting......"Ladyfingers" shows you how to download all knitted doll clothes patterns. There is no charge for these patterns.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## debbie gud

Your work is amazing. Would love to have copies! [email protected] thanks for sharing!


----------



## tina1965

Was wondering if these are still available. Have a young grand daughter and she loves them. My email is as follows
[email protected]
Hoping to hear from you. 
Regards Tina


----------



## Ladyfingers

Debbie and Tina:

Welcome to this wonderful KP Forum. All of the knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted here on this KP Forum. Go to the top of the page, click "Home", then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials", scroll down 3-4 items and click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". Once you open this......scroll down looking for postings by one of our members - DAEANARAH. She posts the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.


----------



## momannette

Wow you have been busy! They all look fantastic


----------



## iris redwood

please could i have your lovely barbie doll patterns as my friend and i knit up new clothes for barbie dolls and send them overseas for the under privilege children thank you Iris


----------



## Ladyfingers

I ris:

Welcome to this KP Forum. You will find all knitted doll clothes patterns posted here - free!

Go to top of page, click on "Home", then click "User Submitted, How To-s, Patterns, Tutorials", and scroll down 3-4 items. Then click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". Once you open this, scroll down through all the postings looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She is a member here who includes a PDF download button for each pattern. Daeanarah also decided to post all patterns here in one location for easy access by knitters. Daeanarah lists (in the center of the page) the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

The title of the patterns also indicates what doll it is designed for......you will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl doll, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.


----------



## sophiespot

I know my granddaughter would be just thrilled to get some of these outfits. Could I please get a copy of even just a couple of these outfits. Absolutely loved them. Sophia
[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Sophie:

Welcome to the KP Forum. Read the posting from Ladyfingers - just before your own posting. It will explain how to download many, many knitted doll clothes patterns. I began posting patterns in 2012, so you will find quite a few for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.


----------



## mopa2282

Hi
Are these patterns still available?


----------



## Ladyfingers

All patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted here on the KP Forum.

Go to top of main page, click "Home".

Then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials".

Scroll down 3-4 items.

Click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes".

Once you open this.....scroll down looking for DAEANARAH. She is a member who adds a PDF Download button for each patrtern and has posted all of my patterns here in one location for easy access by knitters

In the middle of the page, Daeanarah lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". 

Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.


----------



## mopa2282

Thank you very much for the information .


----------



## CharmaineN

Would you mind sending it to me to please? My email address is [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Charmaine: Read the earlier posts by "Ladyfingers". I see you are new to this forum - welcome! Just scroll up from here and read the directions for downloading all knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers". They are all posted right here on the KP Forum. You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll. Enjoy!


----------



## shaun

Hi Ladyfingers

Would love a copy of the Barbie patterns. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## mickeymouse

Could I please get a copy of you free barbie patterns my email address is. [email protected]


----------



## Nanamel14

Wow amazing


----------



## Nanamel14

Wow amazing


----------



## Gramma LaDow

Would it be possible to get this handout still? I am Gramma LaDow to [email protected] Thought I was passed the need to make Barbie clothes but the great grands are now at that age. Your patterns are just lovely. Thank you for sharing. Dianne


----------



## traydi

Good morning could you please be so kind as to e mail me the patterns too? My e mail is [email protected] thank you. :sm11:


----------



## marian477

Could I please have a copy of these lovely Barbie patterns, if you don't mind.
My email address is:- [email protected]
Thanking you.
Marion


----------



## sophiespot

Is there any way I could get the patterns as my nieces would just love them, they are absolutely lovely. Wish I was 10 again!


----------



## FCastle

Please would you mind emailing me any barbie doll patterns that you happy to share. Would greatly appreciate them. [email protected]


----------



## Thibert

I also would love the patterns my granddaughter would love them.


[email protected]


----------



## FCastle

I would love the patterns please.


[email protected]


----------



## raakhi

my mail is [email protected] . my building and society children will love them .pl shareyour patterns


----------



## denise claassen

My name is Denise and I am from South Africa. I would be very grateful if you could email me the knitting patterns for Barbie doll. 
My email address is [email protected]


----------



## maggie45

I would love your patterns, my email address is [email protected] Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## rpitcher

Love your patterns would it be possible for you to send me copies of your patterns, my email address is [email protected]


----------



## rpitcher

I would really enjoy copies of your Barbie patterns, I’ve knitted a lot of your American Girl doll clothes and my granddaughter’s have loved them all. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful beautiful beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful beautiful beautiful work


----------



## ddge

Hi Ladyfingers would it be possible for me to get copies of the barbie clothes please email is toffeelady @ hotmail.co.uk
Kind Regards 
Linda ????


----------



## Masonpen

Hi!

Just come across your patterns, would it be possible for you to email me them? [email protected]

Kindest regards Penny


----------



## Kim.Pedersen

I would love a copy of your patterns. My email address is - [email protected]
Thanks for your great work, Kim


----------



## karin123

Please send me these patterns to. I just joined and would love to make them for my Barbie's.


----------



## JLEIGH

Any chance you could email me the patterns? I have a granddaughter that would love them. I've never made anything like that before! Yours are beautiful! Here's my email if it's not too much trouble. [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## karin123

Please email the patterns, my mom and me love to knit, mommy is 85 years old and love to knit to make her day go faster.


----------



## Britty43

Ladyfingers said:


> The Barbie Handout is ready to be distributed. I have about 3 dozen e-mail addresses (so far) and will be shooting out e-mails all day today.
> 
> Here are some photos of Barbie dolls modeling a variety of outfits described in the handout. Different colors, slight variations, but basically the same pattern.
> 
> l. Seed Stitch Jacket-Slim Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in mint green.
> The pattern calls for Garter Stitch, but this outfit was done with Seed St.
> 2. Gingham Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in pink & violet, with other dresses knit with the same pattern.
> 3. Sweater with Attached Slim Skirt-Hat-Purse - a few variations of basic pattern.
> 4. Pants With & Without Attached Boots - a few variations showing the top attached to the pants.
> 5. Turtleneck Sweater - to go with pants. Can also eliminate the big T-neck and start ribbing at the neck edge - optional.


Would it be possible to get these patterns please?
Thank you
Janet


----------



## mopa2282

Hi
Is it to late to get these patterns by email ??


----------



## Barnes16

My GD would just Love these patterns. She really enjoys playing with her Barbies. Would you please send me a copy of these Barbie patterns to my email. [email protected] .com Thanks in advance.


----------



## spicybiker

Would it be possible to get these Barbie patterns still?
Spicybiker


----------



## Nanamel14

Such beautiful patterns

I think everyone who has posted their private email address should go back and remove from the site and send a private message with your email details


----------



## Masonpen

Thanks...I never got a reply anyway. How do you delete a message please?


----------



## Jell

Hi, I am a great grandma of 91years, and I make Barbie clothes for 3 little great grandchildren. I would love to have copies of your beautiful Barbie patterns to make up for my little ones.
Thank you, Jean
[email protected] mac.com


----------



## Ladyfingers

No need to send e-mail address to request knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers".

All of the doll clothes patterns are posted right here on the KP Forum. When I joined In January, 2011 I began posting photos of my knitted doll clothes for Barbie and the American Girl. Posted "hundreds" of them! Then was inundated with requests for patterns. I had never written out a pattern before, but accepted the challenge and soon made available one multi-page handout for Barbie and three separate handouts for the American Girl. Fine and dandy.....patterns were well received and everyone was happy. EXCEPT...I spent so much time sending out e-mails of the handouts "all over the world" that I had no time for knitting. Bummer!

Then decided to post each pattern separately on this KP Forum, using the section "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". Another member - DAEANARAH - decided to help out and began posting a PDF Download button for each pattern. Since the patterns were scattered all over the "User....." section, Daeanarah decided to put them all in one location, and created "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". 

To get to the patterns, go to the top of the Main page, scroll down 2-3 items and click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". Then scroll down to find "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". Once you open this, look for postings by DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE (in the middle of the page), followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the 18" American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll, and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.

Happy knitting!


----------



## Line1963

I would love to have these patterns if possible thank you very much for you time ..... [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Line1963: Read the post above from "Ladyfingers" to see how to download patterns for knitted doll clothes.


----------



## katcraft

Thank you so much I would love a copy of the free Barbie patterns knit or crochet.


----------



## katcraft

Thank you so much I would love a copy of the free Barbie patterns knit or crochet.


----------



## petulaorr

Hi ladyfingers
I would love to have these patterns if pos, I buy my dolls on eBay make them cloths and clean them up and give them away to colleges at work for there little ones it makes me feel good 
Petula


----------



## Ladyfingers

All of you who have requested knitted doll patterns.....

Read the previous posts above this one.....there is a long post by "Ladyfingers" explaining exactly how to download patterns.


----------



## katcraft

When you have time I would love to have you email me these beautiful patterns [email protected] Thank you so much


----------



## Nanamel14

Ladyfingers said:


> No need to send e-mail address to request knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers".
> 
> All of the doll clothes patterns are posted right here on the KP Forum. When I joined In January, 2011 I began posting photos of my knitted doll clothes for Barbie and the American Girl. Posted "hundreds" of them! Then was inundated with requests for patterns. I had never written out a pattern before, but accepted the challenge and soon made available one multi-page handout for Barbie and three separate handouts for the American Girl. Fine and dandy.....patterns were well received and everyone was happy. EXCEPT...I spent so much time sending out e-mails of the handouts "all over the world" that I had no time for knitting. Bummer!
> 
> Then decided to post each pattern separately on this KP Forum, using the section "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". Another member - DAEANARAH - decided to help out and began posting a PDF Download button for each pattern. Since the patterns were scattered all over the "User....." section, Daeanarah decided to put them all in one location, and created "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes".
> 
> To get to the patterns, go to the top of the Main page, scroll down 2-3 items and click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". Then scroll down to find "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". Once you open this, look for postings by DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE (in the middle of the page), followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.
> 
> You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the 18" American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll, and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.
> 
> Happy knitting!


Thank you


----------



## desiree Spies

hello I must say these patterns are absolutely stunning. Would it be possible for me to get them, I dont mind paying for them.

my email is - [email protected]

Thanking you in advance from out of South Africa
greetings Desiree


----------



## Isa53

[email protected]
Please and thank you!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi! So many of you must have seen PAGE 1 of this blog and are now requesting copies of the Barbie Handout, even including your e-mail addresses.......NOT NECESSARY! You are now on PAGE 31 and I have mentioned many times (see above posts) that all of the available knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted right here on this KP Forum. Go to the top of the page and click on "Search". Then, in the search box type any of the following:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"

"Ladyfingers - Barbie Patterns"
"Ladyfingers - American Girl Patterns"
"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll Patterns'
"Ladyfingers - 5" Itty Bitty baby doll Patterns'

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Clothes".....you will see this is a very long blog with postings by many members discussing the knitted doll clothes. Scroll down, looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She is one of our members who is providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. Daeanarah also decided to create this special section, just for patterns by "Ladyfinger". Once you locate a posting by Daeanarah you will see that she gives the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## StellasKnits

Love every one!


----------



## Schranz

Oh my, these are beautiful!! I know my granddaughters would love them for their Barbies! May I ask you to send them to me at [email protected]
Thanks ever so much!!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Schranz: Please go up to the THIRD blog on this page, above your comment. I explain - in detail - how you can download copies of the Barbie patterns right here on this KP Forum.


----------



## Mugsie

Are the handouts still available. I love the patterns I have downloaded and would like the handouts. My email address is [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Mugsie: Look up from this - four comments - to see my very long explanation on how to download all knitted doll clothes patterns right from this KP Forum.


----------



## vcease

I love the Barbie clothes you have knit! Yes I would be grateful to receive these patterns.
Thank you and God bless you,
Vickie


----------



## moontje

Could i have a copy of these patterns also, please? Thank you for sharing with us. My emailadres is [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Please scroll up from this post to get to the VERY LONG explanation from "Ladyfingers" on how to search for knitted doll clothes patterns. All of the patterns are posted right here on the KP Forum. Just follow the instructions given above. Thanks for your interest in my knitted doll clothes.


----------



## moontje

Thank you, i had put the question here and when i looked further for interesting topics i saw that i could download al the patterns. Thanks anyway for answering my question. I think i will enjoy the patterns!


----------



## isabellew

Hello ive just joined this forum and would absolutely love a copy of these patterns if they are still available my email address is [email protected] thank you in advance kindest regards Isabelle


----------



## Ladyfingers

isabellew: Thank you for requesting copies of my knitted doll clothes patterns. This is a very old posting - now on Page 32 - so I can understand how you missed all of my many, many instructions for downloading the patterns. Yes! All of my doll clothes patterns are posted right here on this KP Forum - all you have to do is go to "Search" (top of the page) and type in the Search box.....

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"

"Ladyfingers - Barbie knitted doll patterns""

"Ladyfingers - American Girl doll patterns""

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns""

"Ladyfingers - 5" Itty Bitty baby doll patterns"

Or you can stay on this posting and scroll back through the many, many pages to find postings by "Ladyfingers" explaining how to download the patterns.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Mary Szatcker

Greetings Ladyfingers,

Love the Barbie knitted outfits. Could you please send me the patterns. Would like to start making them for my niece. They are all lovely. Here is my email address [email protected] 

Many thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers

Mary: Please read the many, many, many previous posts (above) to see instructions for downloading all the knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers".


----------



## emmiedb

Hi really cute can you please email me this Barbie Patterns - Handout , much appreciated and I am sure my granddaughter will enjoy to dress her barbies in some of these outfits Thank You 
[email protected]

Emily


----------



## Ladyfingers

Emily: Read the numerous posts just above your post to see directions for downloading knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers".


----------



## Mirror

I got most of your patterns but that laptop packed suddenly . especially the bridal on your id I want that . What is the easy way to have all other patterns of from your collection. if kp close suddenly how we can find you thx.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Mirror: That's a terrific question! How can you find me if KP suddenly closes? I never thought of that! I have a 3-ring binder notebook with photos and copies of all my patterns, just for my reference. I suppose I could copy a photo and the directions for a specific outfit and forward it to you, but it would take some time to locate, copy and mail. If you have trouble getting your laptop back up to speed, send me an e-mail and I'lll try to find the pattern you want.

[email protected]


----------



## Jell

I have a great- granddaughter who is going through treatments for cancer. She is seven years old. I would like to make her doll clothes for her Barbies. I would appreciate copies of your beautiful Barbie clothes.
My email address is [email protected] .

My thanks.


----------



## mkgilly1

I love these. Would it please be possible to have a copy of the patterns. My granddaughter would love them for her dolls. What is the price please? E. mail is; [email protected]


----------



## mkgilly1

Could I please have a copy. My granddaughter would love me to knit these for her. Thank you in advance. xxx 

Sorry. Sent you one message but couldn't find it so thought it hadn't worked. Please ignore this one.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Welcome to this wonderful website MKGilly1! We are always excited when a new member joins. You will find lots of friendly people here, who enjoy answering questions or just chatting about "this and that". I'm sure you will like it here. 

Now, to answer your question.....all of the knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted right here on the KP Forum. Go to the top of the page, just below the bold title...click "Search".....then when it opens look to the left side of the page and type in the SEARCH BOX any of the following:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"

"Ladyfingers - Barbie patterns"

Ladyfingers - American Girl patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 5" itty bitty baby doll patterns"

My knitted patterns are written for the beginner/intermediate knitter, with very easy, simple to follow directions. I believe in creativity, and encourage knitters to follow some BASIC instructions, and then branch out on their own. My patterns are usually knit from the neck down, with raglan shaping for the shoulders/sleeves, using ring markers to separate the right back/sleeve/front/sleeve/left back, so the garment is knit in one piece instead of lots of separate pieces that are then sewn together (way too many seams!!!!!). So, once you complete the raglan sleeves, you then work on the bodice down to the waist, then you can follow the existing pattern for a full skirt dress, slim dress, pleated skirt, layered skirt, ruffled skirt, etc., There are patterns for all of these skirt ideas. OR....once you get to the waist, you can continue knitting a pair of panties for a "onesie". Then you can attach a very full short skating skirt by picking up stitches at the waist and covering the panties. OR...you can continue knitting from the waist and complete a one-piece pants suit with long (tight) ski pants, or long (full legged) pants, or peddle pushers, or shorts with a turned up cuff. Many, many different way you can design your doll clothes. The knitted outfits are specifically designed for little girls' to easily dress their dolls. You SEW THE SEAMS from the neck down to the end of the skirt, or you sew from the neck down and then sew each pant leg, and sleeve seams. There is no need for buttons, snaps, zippers, Velcro fasteners, etc. Yarn stretches easily and you always dress the doll FEET FIRST, so the garment goes up over the legs, hips, waist, and then the arms will easily fit into each sleeve, then a little pulling will go over the shoulders and up to the neck. The doll is dressed and ready to go! 

I'm sure you will find many, many patterns with the above sites.....happy knitting!

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker, Southern California


----------



## mkgilly1

Hi. Love these clothes. Could i please have the patterns. Email is; [email protected]
Thank you in advance xx


----------



## Ladyfingers

Please read my post just above your recent posting to me (Ladyfingers). It tells you how to download all of the available knitted doll clothes patterns. I have not been sending out e-mail copies of patterns for a few years now, since you can download directly from this KP Forum website.


----------



## saltydog123

If they are still available, I would love a copy of your beautiful Barbie patterns. [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Doris! Welcome to this wonderful KP Forum. I'm sure you will find lots of friendly people here, who are anxious to answer questions or just chat about this and that. Since you are new here, I will walk you through how to download knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers". I joined in January, 2011 and immediately began posting photos of my knitted doll clothes. More than 300 photos are posted here, but you have to scroll back 30 or more pages to find them because it has been many years since I posted only photos. I was inundated with requests for patterns after members here viewed some of the pictures.....so.....I accepted the challenge and began writing out patterns - not any easy thing to do!!!!!!

Anywho, all of my knitted doll clothes patterns are posted right here on the KP Forum. Go to the top of the page, just under the bold title, click "Search", then on the left side of the page (after "Search" opens) you will type in the search box any of the following:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"

"Ladyfingers - Barbie patterns"

"Ladyfingers - American Girl patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 5" itty bitty baby doll patterns"

You should find what you are looking for in the above sites. Happy knitting!

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker, Southern California


----------



## lilacwhisper

These are just fabulous. So beautiful. Wish they were around when I was young. Now I want to buy a Barbie Ana take up knitting again. I would live a copy of the patterns. If possible. My email is [email protected] you are awesome x


----------



## Ladyfingers

Lilacwhisper: Please read my post directly above your own post requesting copies of Barbie patterns. All of the knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted right here on the KP Forum. (See above post).


----------



## Dilo2789

What lovely patterns.Will love to have it....is it possible you can email it for me please? [email protected] Will appreciate it very much..I am from South Africa and i am a beginner in knitting Barbie clothes....it keeps me busy and i give it to children that haven,t the money to buy it. so if you have a lot of patterns to share i will appreciate it because it get boaring to knit the same pattern over and over and i can,t buy all the patterns that i see because too expensive with all the expenses to send it to South Africa


----------



## Ladyfingers

Dilo…..

Welcome to this awesome KP Forum website! I know you will enjoy meeting all the terrific people who are here to chat with you.

All of the knitted doll clothes by "Ladyfingers" are posted right here on this KP website. Go to the top of the page, just under the bold title you will see a tiny word - "Search" - click on this and when it opens you will see a box on the left side of the screen. Type in this box any of the following:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"

"Ladyfingers - Barbie patterns"

"Ladyfingers - American Girl patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 5" itty bitty baby doll patterns"

All of these patterns are simple and very easy to knit - especially for a beginner. The clothes are MOSTLY knit from the neck down, using raglan shaping for the sleeves - this means that you put tiny rings on the needles to separate the right back/sleeve/front/sleeve/left back. (If you don't have tiny plastic rings, use tiny pieces of string formed into a ring). As you knit you will increase in front and back of each ring. This will increase the garment to widen the shoulders, make sleeves, and add enough stitches for the front and back. At a certain point in the instructions you will knit ONLY the sleeve stitches - to make them long enough to fit down to the doll's wrists - for jackets, coats, sweaters, etc. Once you complete both sleeve areas you then remove the rings and work straight knitting and purling down to the waist. Then you can increase stitches to make a full skirt, or you can continue knitting and increasing only on each side to widen the hip area just enough to knit a pair of ATTACHED panties or continue to knit each pant leg down to the doll's ankles. It is fun to knit the attached panties.....then you will have a "onesie" and can add a very full skating skirt by picking up stitches along the waist - it is all described in the knitting instructions. The skating (or ballerina) outfits are really fun to knit! 

So get started by checking out the "Ladyfingers - Barbie patterns" site....you will find lots and lots of patterns along with many pictures. 

Happy knitting!

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker, Southern California


----------



## Anderslc

Hello,
How can I obtain the patterns so I can make them for the Barbie doll I am giving my granddaughter, Sofia, for Christmas. 

Thank you,
Linda


----------



## pacer

Anderslc said:


> Hello,
> How can I obtain the patterns so I can make them for the Barbie doll I am giving my granddaughter, Sofia, for Christmas.
> 
> Thank you,
> Linda


https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

This might help with some of the patterns. You could try going to the top of this page and click on User List and type in Ladyfingers then scroll through the posts to find links to various patterns.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Linda: All of the knitted doll clothes patterns are posted right here on the KP Forum. Go to the top of the page, just under the bold title, look for "Search". Click on this and when it opens look on the left side of the page for the search box. Type in this box any of the following sites:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"

"Ladyfingers - Barbie patterns"

"Ladyfingers - American Girl patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 5" itty bitty baby doll patterns"

You will find many, many, many patterns for all of these dolls. The patterns are easy to read and very simple to knit. Most of them start at the neck and use raglan shaping - using plastic rings to separate the right back/sleeve/front/sleeve/left back. When this area is completed you work down to the waist, then make a full skirt, a straight skirt, a ruffled skirt, a tiered skirt, or you can make a pants suit . When the garment is completed all you have to do is sew the seams, from the neckline down to the hemline, sew both sleeve seams, and that's it - you're done! Always dress the doll feet-first and pull the garment up to fit her arms into the sleeve area, then pull up some more to get it over her shoulders. The yarn stretches to allow all this "pulling' and then snaps back into its original position - fitting the doll perfectly. There are no buttons, zippers, snaps, or Velcro fasteners needed. 

Happy knitting!


----------



## lostermiller

I would love to have a copy of these Barbie patterns. My email address is [email protected] thanks


----------



## Liz5626

May I have a copy of the patterns, I will gladly pay for them. Email:[email protected]


----------



## jengranny

These Barbie knitting patterns look great . My granddaughter would love them .Please send me a copy of the patterns. Many thanks. JenGranny. Email address [email protected]


----------



## jengranny

Forgot to ask , are these patterns free or how much do they cost. Thanks . [email protected]


----------



## pippytheangel

Yes please to the barber patterns; [email protected]


----------



## haileedale

I am new here and just stumbled across your barbie clothes. They are beautiful. I would like a copy if you are still supplying [email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## rozemie

hi, i just came across these lovely patterns on pinterest. can you still send out the patterns ? i really hope so, because i would very much like to make them for the barbies... my mail is [email protected] thanks in advance ! rozemie


----------



## bonita1950

I loved your Barbie patterns and would love to get copies. My email is [email protected]

Thank you very much in advance.

Bonita1950


----------



## BernadetteMurphy

Hello I would be grateful if you would email the Barbie patterns to [email protected] thank you.


----------



## nanny 1226

how much for green outfit pattern


----------



## Anica

My name is Teresa and the barbie outfits are amazing love it pls pls put me on the barbie pattern list as well I have 2 grand kids that love play barbie thank you very much my email is [email protected]


----------



## purple5107

I love your patterns and would love to be put on your pattern list. I have been making patterns for 14 inch dolls. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## Deehud

My email address has changed, could you please PM me


----------



## Ronni45

I would love a copy of your Barbie Fashion Knitted patterns.
[email protected]


----------



## brattygarbo

I hope you have my email address, if not please send to [email protected] and thank you!


----------



## KarinLS

Would you be able to send me a copy of these? My e-mail is [email protected]

Thank you so much!


----------



## linda vitel

How do I get the handout? The patterns look great


----------



## Donnahorner

Is this handout still available? These patterns are beautiful, my granddaughter and her barbies would love them. My a dress is [email protected] Thanking you in advance


----------



## Gramsknits

Are the patterns still available? They are wonderful! Address is [email protected] Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Eichhornchen

How do you get the knitting pattern? I clicked on the image and nothing happened.


----------



## Eichhornchen

Again nothing happens when you click on the image. How do you get the free knitting pattern? Please give instructions.


----------



## Eichhornchen

Please send me the knitting patterns. [email protected]


----------



## Kerri Jane

I would like to get some knitting patterns for Barbie or similar dolls.How do I go about this? Thankyou. [email protected]


----------



## Kerri Jane

Love them all!!!.Would really appreciate copies for my grandaughters. Thankyou. Kerri


----------



## Kayzeeree

Love the little skirt and jumper set. Are these patterns available somewhere?


----------



## thisLeilani

Your patterns are just beautiful, your generosity is wonderful. Thank you for your kindness. I would love a copy of the handout, please.
[email protected]


----------



## Eichhornchen

How do you get the knitting pattern? When you click on the image, nothing happens. Are any of those patterns for straight needles with worsted weight yarn?


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk

so cute!


----------



## suurpot

Thx fot pretty knittings........how can i print these patterns? And may i?


----------



## Miss marion

I would love these patterns. How can I access them please.


----------



## Eichhornchen

How can I receive the Barbie Handout?


----------



## grandmaluck

ladyfingers, these are beautiful,would you please forward me a handout. Thank you so much. [email protected]


----------



## magic62

please if you are still sharing patterns can I have a copy? Barbie clothes are perfect for using up my small oddments and I am trying to make some for the local child care centre ; they have plenty of dolls but no clothes - regards Michelle - by the way - I think the outfits look awesome


----------



## magic62

my email is [email protected] - regards Michelle


----------



## JoanSS

Ladyfingers said:


> The Barbie Handout is ready to be distributed. I have about 3 dozen e-mail addresses (so far) and will be shooting out e-mails all day today.
> 
> Here are some photos of Barbie dolls modeling a variety of outfits described in the handout. Different colors, slight variations, but basically the same pattern.
> 
> l. Seed Stitch Jacket-Slim Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in mint green.
> The pattern calls for Garter Stitch, but this outfit was done with Seed St.
> 2. Gingham Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in pink & violet, with other dresses knit with the same pattern.
> 3. Sweater with Attached Slim Skirt-Hat-Purse - a few variations of basic pattern.
> 4. Pants With & Without Attached Boots - a few variations showing the top attached to the pants.
> 5. Turtleneck Sweater - to go with pants. Can also eliminate the big T-neck and start ribbing at the neck edge - optional.


Yes, please send me copies of these patterns! Really love them!


----------



## JoanSS

JoanSS said:


> Yes, please send me copies of these patterns! Really love them!


Forgot to include email address [email protected]


----------



## lorlor

Hi would love to knit these if your still handing out the patterns .


----------



## wendy n

I would love the handout for the Barbie patterns. How do I obtain this. Thank you


----------



## tjbosley

If still available, I'd love a copy of the patterns also. Thank you. 
I also have FB messenger . Tamara J Bosley is my FB name.


----------



## mamakaren

This user hasn’t posted since 2018. Also it’s not safe to post your email in a public forum.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

*NOTICE*‼
To all who have posted your email address on this PUBLIC forum:

A) Go back and delete it! It’s not safe. 
How to edit: Click on the kabob (3 vertical dots) within the post and select edit. 

B) The original poster hasn’t posted since January 2019. It’s unlikely you’ll receive any reply.


----------



## tjbosley

Jessica-Jean said:


> *NOTICE*‼
> To all who have posted your email address on this PUBLIC forum:
> 
> A) Go back and delete it! It’s not safe.
> How to edit: Click on the kabob (3 vertical dots) within the post and select edit.
> 
> B) The original poster hasn’t posted since January 2019. It’s unlikely you’ll receive any reply.


Thank you. I deleted mine. I really would like to get a copy of the pattern


----------



## tjbosley

Ladyfingers said:


> The Barbie Handout is ready to be distributed. I have about 3 dozen e-mail addresses (so far) and will be shooting out e-mails all day today.
> 
> Here are some photos of Barbie dolls modeling a variety of outfits described in the handout. Different colors, slight variations, but basically the same pattern.
> 
> l. Seed Stitch Jacket-Slim Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in mint green.
> The pattern calls for Garter Stitch, but this outfit was done with Seed St.
> 2. Gingham Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in pink & violet, with other dresses knit with the same pattern.
> 3. Sweater with Attached Slim Skirt-Hat-Purse - a few variations of basic pattern.
> 4. Pants With & Without Attached Boots - a few variations showing the top attached to the pants.
> 5. Turtleneck Sweater - to go with pants. Can also eliminate the big T-neck and start ribbing at the neck edge - optional.


Are the patterns still available??


----------



## mamakaren

tjbosley said:


> Are the patterns still available??


Read through the thread and there are directions to her pdf (eg #347)


----------



## Lighthousegal

Ladyfingers said:


> The Barbie Handout is ready to be distributed. I have about 3 dozen e-mail addresses (so far) and will be shooting out e-mails all day today.
> 
> Here are some photos of Barbie dolls modeling a variety of outfits described in the handout. Different colors, slight variations, but basically the same pattern.
> 
> l. Seed Stitch Jacket-Slim Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in mint green.
> The pattern calls for Garter Stitch, but this outfit was done with Seed St.
> 2. Gingham Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in pink & violet, with other dresses knit with the same pattern.
> 3. Sweater with Attached Slim Skirt-Hat-Purse - a few variations of basic pattern.
> 4. Pants With & Without Attached Boots - a few variations showing the top attached to the pants.
> 5. Turtleneck Sweater - to go with pants. Can also eliminate the big T-neck and start ribbing at the neck edge - optional.


The patterns are lovely. Can I be put on email list. Than you in advance. Lighthousegal.


----------



## Lighthousegal

Lighthousegal said:


> The patterns are lovely. Can I be put on email list. Than you in advance. Lighthousegal.


It would help if I gave you my email. My great granddaughter is almost two and want to begin knitting Barbie doll clothes for her. 
[email protected]


----------



## mamakaren

Lighthousegal said:


> It would help if I gave you my email. My great granddaughter is almost two and want to begin knitting Barbie doll clothes for her.


Look at the latest entries here and don’t include your email on a public forum!


----------



## Lighthousegal

mamakaren said:


> Look at the latest entries here and don’t include your email on a public forum!


Opps, I recall now, thanks.


----------



## mamakaren

Lighthousegal said:


> Opps, I recall now, thanks.


You can still edit it out by clicking on the three dots in your post.


----------



## JoanSS

Ladyfingers said:


> The Barbie Handout is ready to be distributed. I have about 3 dozen e-mail addresses (so far) and will be shooting out e-mails all day today.
> 
> Here are some photos of Barbie dolls modeling a variety of outfits described in the handout. Different colors, slight variations, but basically the same pattern.
> 
> l. Seed Stitch Jacket-Slim Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in mint green.
> The pattern calls for Garter Stitch, but this outfit was done with Seed St.
> 2. Gingham Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in pink & violet, with other dresses knit with the same pattern.
> 3. Sweater with Attached Slim Skirt-Hat-Purse - a few variations of basic pattern.
> 4. Pants With & Without Attached Boots - a few variations showing the top attached to the pants.
> 5. Turtleneck Sweater - to go with pants. Can also eliminate the big T-neck and start ribbing at the neck edge - optional.


Can I purchase this set of patterns? Where would I order them from?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JoanSS said:


> Can I purchase this set of patterns? Where would I order them from?


The author hasn’t posted since January 2019. 

This topic was begun in 20*11. *


----------



## patocenizo

Ladyfingers said:


> The Barbie Handout is ready to be distributed. I have about 3 dozen e-mail addresses (so far) and will be shooting out e-mails all day today.
> 
> Here are some photos of Barbie dolls modeling a variety of outfits described in the handout. Different colors, slight variations, but basically the same pattern.
> 
> l. Seed Stitch Jacket-Slim Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in mint green.
> The pattern calls for Garter Stitch, but this outfit was done with Seed St.
> 2. Gingham Dress-Hat-Purse - shown in pink & violet, with other dresses knit with the same pattern.
> 3. Sweater with Attached Slim Skirt-Hat-Purse - a few variations of basic pattern.
> 4. Pants With & Without Attached Boots - a few variations showing the top attached to the pants.
> 5. Turtleneck Sweater - to go with pants. Can also eliminate the big T-neck and start ribbing at the neck edge - optional.


Elaine, those are amazing!! You are amazing. Id love to have these patterns now that I am a great grandmother and I see Barbie's in my future. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

patocenizo said:


> Elaine, those are amazing!! You are amazing. Id love to have these patterns now that I am a great grandmother and I see Barbie's in my future. Thank you so much!


The author/designer hasn’t posted since January 2019. 

This topic was begun in 20*11.*


----------



## patocenizo

Jessica-Jean said:


> The author/designer hasn’t posted since January 2019.
> 
> This topic was begun in 20*11.*


thanks for letting me know. Elaine lived not too far from where I live in Southern California. I contacted her but she seemed reluctant to meet so I respected her privacy. I did send her a PM so I'll see if she responds. With Covid, we lost contact with many of our fellow knitters, which is a shame. Thanks again.


----------

